# ARTA Software, dudas y consultas.



## sergio rossi (Jun 3, 2012)

Buenas noches a todos los foreros, luego de utilizar por un tiempo el speakerworkshop para realizar las mediciones de audio, este fin de semana (y dado a que no encontre la forma de medir con este la distorsion armonica) he empezado a incursionar con el Arta. por lo poco que le pude dedicar de tiempo, supera ampliamente al spws, ademas de tener la ventaja de tener los manuales en castellano y haber en la misma pagina varias notas practicas de como utilizarlo.  Pero aunque parezca todo servido, por lo menos a mi, me surgen dudas, evidentemente algunas son por falta de conocimientos sobre mediciones de audio y otras del mismo programa.  Por este motivo se me ocurrio crear este post, con el fin de poder presentar las mismas y que aquellos que ya lo utilizan y tienen mas conocimientos puedan ayudarnos en este nuevo proceso de aprendisaje o bien den a los que ya tienen ese conocimiento esos detalles que salen de la misma practica. Desde ya les estoy agradecido a todos los que con sus dudas o su conocimiento participen de este post.

Bueno a lo concreto:
1) por lo que vi en las hojas adjuntas y en el manual, se realimenta desde la salida del amplificador, (cosa que en el spws dan la posibilidad de medir directamente a la salida de la placa de sonido) para esto es necesario utilizar una red de atenuacion para no destruir la placa de sonido, es tal cual indican en las notas o hay algun otro tipo de circcuito que alguno halla armado mejor?
2) en la version demo (que normalmente es a la que vamos a acceder) no hay posibilidad de guardar las mediciones en el mismo programa, hay que salvarlas fuera de este en formato pdf, o bien alguien conoce otra forma?
Bueno por ahora comienzo con estas pocas dudas, perro asi comienzo con el armado y me pogo a calibrar (que por lo que lei es mucho mas simple el proceso que en el spws) y medir.

Bueno espero que atraves de este post podamos llevar esta herramienta a la mano de todos los que disfrutamos de esta pasion del audio.. un saludo sergio


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola Sergio:

1- podes medir retroalimentando desde la salida del ampli o no, se puede perfectamente de la salida de la placa de audio, conectar el canal R de nuevo a la entrada R (un puente). 
La desventaja de hacer esto, es que si el ampli distorsiona, vas a medir estas distorsiones como si fuesen del transductor, de la otra manera, el programa las elimina. De todas formas, yo mido de las dos maneras y jamas vi desviaciones entre las medidas, y eso que mi ampli es un receiver medio pelo..

2- no podes guardar los proyectos, pero si los .frd (frecuencia + fase) y los .zma (impedancia y fase), ademas de que tenes el botón en edit "copy" cuando lo tocas te exporta la gráfica al portapapeles en la resolución que quieras (yo uso 800x600, te da varias opciones).

Así que básicamente con la versión demo podes hacer todo si te das maña, y es gratis


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 4, 2012)

Buen dia Juan y gracias por tu respuesta, tomo la medicion como en el spws sin retroalimentacion y hasta uso los mismos cables solo cambio las resistencias de referencia.
Por otro lado voy a ver en la semana el tema de la calibracion, como todo voy a seguir los pasos al pie de la letra y vemos que me sale. cualquier duda posteo. 
Nuevamente gracias por tu respuesta. Sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 4, 2012)

Para darles trabajo a los nuevos moderadores , empiezo con un Off-Topic a medias ....

Inocentemente me dio por medir con Arta ( despues explico porque ) la respuesta de mis crossovers recien hechos para el bafflecito . 
Son unos L-R cualunques de 2do orden , 3,3uF y 860 mHy  ......
En lugar de microfono , puse un divisor resistivo de 27K y 2,7K .

La sorpresa es que obtengo ESTAS MEDICIONES ESPANTOSAS:
Primero el High Pass , con carga , sin carga y la bobina del LP desconectada ( rojo ) 



Lo mismo sucede con el Low Pass , si desconecto el HP mide perfecto !!



Agradeceré cualquier idea que me tiren .... y piedad de los moderadores ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2012)

No entiendo . Si has sacado el microfono y has puesto un divisor estimo que es sobre el parlante, entonces estás midiendo la respuesta eléctrica del filtro y no la acústica... o entendí cualquiera?


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 4, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Para darles trabajo a los nuevos moderadores , empiezo con un Off-Topic a medias ....
> 
> Inocentemente me dio por medir con Arta ( despues explico porque ) la respuesta de mis crossovers recien hechos para el bafflecito .
> Son unos L-R cualunques de 2do orden , 3,3uF y 860 mHy  ......
> ...



Según tengo entendido en un LR de 2do Orden, tenes que invertir la polaridad del tweeter, pero como lo probas con resistencias no se puede invertir polaridad en una resistencia o Lpad, tenes que probarlo con los parlantes, por eso te da esa cancelación a la frecuencia de corte, aunque estaría bueno que lo explique Juan.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2012)

En cualquier filtro de 2º orden, no solo los LR, hay que invertir uno de los parlantes para mantener la coherencia de fase.
Pero insisto: que estás midiendo *sin el MIC*? La rsta eléctrica del filtro??


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 4, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> En cualquier filtro de 2º orden, no solo los LR, hay que invertir uno de los parlantes para mantener la coherencia de fase.
> Pero insisto: que estás midiendo *sin el MIC*? La rsta eléctrica del filtro??


estem. calculo que si... se me hace como que usó al Arta como trazador de bode, no?


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 4, 2012)

A ver... vamos por partes, yo hago lo mismo para medir amplis y el sistema funciona, pero no entiendo algunas cosas...

¿Qué color es cada medición? (en la primera la linea roja es el filtro sin bobina, pero que es lo amarillo y lo blanco?) supongo que primero mediste el tweeter y luego el woofer, ¿o cortocicuitaste la salida del cross y mediste ambos al mismo tiempo?).

Igual para la segunda gráfica, que veo componentes mezclados del LP y el HP. 
Calculo que mediste con el tweeter conectado, con el tweeter desconectado y luego sacaste la bobina y mediste, pero ¿con el tweeter conectado o desconectado?

Por que yo en la primera gráfica veo un filtro de 1er orden, un filtro notch a 1.8khz y un filtro 2do orden con ripple  a menos que hayas medido la respuesta de los dos filtros juntos y el notch es el famoso reverse null al conectar un filtro con la polaridad mal.

Yo repetiría la prueba acústicamente midiendo el tweeter con el filtro, para analizar si lo acústico coincide con lo eléctrico (midiendo lo eléctrico con carga)...

Esta bueno el experimento


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2012)

A ver gente... GRACIAS POR CONTESTAR !!

- SI ,es un trazador de Bode  , NO mido respuesta acustica...queria ver que tal estaba el ajuste del crossover !! 

- Lo probe con carga RESISTIVA ( 7,5 Ohms ) justamente para que no jo... la impedancia de nada ....

-La sorpresa me la lleve al ver que interferian los filtros uno con otro !! la curva roja es solamente el HP sin conectar el LP ( fijense que al pie del grafico hay una notita que explica )
- basta conectar el otro filtro para que haga esas cosas raras !!

- Primero dije: "yo se un monton de Teoria electromagnética... se estan acoplando las bobinas ..." y NO ERA ESO , conecte los dos divisores , uno con solo el HP y el otro lo puse a ++1m de distancia y LO MISMO !!

-Revise el montaje ( no es muy dificil ) varias veces ....

- Lo que me asombra es como despues del corte ( que se ve bien ) , hace ese pico y la respuesta sube !!

- Todo empezo ( dije que lo iba a explicar despues ) , porque puse a andar el crossover y NO ME GUSTABA a oreja ......

Ayudenme a romperme la cabeza ... esa no esta en los libros !!!! Sera un chiste que hace el Arta??


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 5, 2012)

¿Pero como conectas el otro filtro? con otra red resistiva o conectas los dos filtros a la misma resistencia?

Por que acordate que cada filtro va a un transductor distinto y medir eléctricamente la respuesta combinada no es tan simple, si conectas los dos filtros a la misma R de prueba van a interactuar entre si.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2012)

No Juan! Una resistencia a cada salida, HP y LP ... Ahi mido salida , en uno primero y luego en el otro !!
Reemplazo los parlantes con la resistencia , justamente para que no haya variacion de impedancia... 
( tambien queria evaluar con esto si ponia zobel y/o notch , pero el problema se presento antes ) 
Los filtros LP y HP van en paralelo , configuración re-standard ....
Lo que hice , en lugar de sacar la bobina afuera , fue usar el otro divisor para ponerlo bien lejos y descartar acoplamiento ( aunque casi seguro que no le afectaba )

Soy el unico "*palabra innecesaria*" al cual se le ocurrió medir un crossover asi???


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 5, 2012)

¡Ahora me queda claro! mira, el tema es que al medir la respuesta eléctrica, no estas considerando la fase de reproducción, por eso te decía que midas acústicamente para corroborar que lo que estas haciendo este bien.
 Por que no probas esto: Medí acústicamente el tweeter con el cross y el woofer con el cross por separado, con LSPcad suma las respuestas+fase y fijate si queda plano conectando el tweeter con la polaridad invertida y con reverse null al conectarlo con la polaridad bien. Luego para corroborar que lo anterior dio bien, medí la respuesta del conjunto completo.Si da todo distinto... hay un problema...
 Y si... yo hago algo parecido para medir potencias, pero sos el primero que escucho que mide los cross con arta   esta muy buena la iniciativa  ahora hay que afianarla, ya vamos a encontrar la solución. 
pd: todavía no me queda claro que es cada color en las gráficas


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola Sergio :

Recien veo que habias iniciado el post ... cai aqui por mis espantosas dudas que expuse mas arriba...

Si algo tiene bueno el Arta es justamente que medis sobre la salida del ampli y la respuesta ( fijate bien que canal le decis que es uno y otro ) Ahi, como dijo Juan, descartas todas las atenuaciones que te puede meter el ampli y sobre todo la Placa de Sonido ( yo no tengo de las mejores ) .....
El generador de la PC es MUY alineal ... baja la potencia segun la frecuencia ( si tenes un ampli con Vumetro te das cuenta enseguida ) 
Te recomiendo que armes la Caja Arta ( hay todo un manual sobre eso ) asi no te volves loco con las conexiones .
Otra : para medir impedancia SI o SI usa el proceso de calibracion , sino da cualquier cosa .

Respecto a guardar , yo hago lo que dijo Juan, "copy" y "paste" en un word o editor de imagenes....


Segui preguntando tranquilo.



No hay fase que valga, Juan ! Si mido solamente la respuesta en UNO de los filtros ...Deberia dar la grafica PERFECTA como el trazo ROJO del High Pass... ( con la otra seccion desconectada ) 
Fijate que en las graficas, abajo de todo ESTA COMENTADO QUE ES CADA TRAZO...

En el primero: 
- Rojo: el HP solo , sin otra cosa
- Amarillo : Con el LP conectado SIN resistencia 
- Gris : con el LP cargado con la resistencia 
...Pero midiendo SOLAMENTE la salida del HP...

En el segundo caso ,medi el LP ( deje en Rojo la respuesta del HP solo) 

- Amarillo oscuro : con el HP conectado en vacio 
- Amarillo claro : con el HP cargado 
...No puse la respuesta del LP sin el HP conectado porque da tan perfecta como el HP 

En definitiva , la asimetria es igual en ambos filtros con solo conectar el otro ...
de ahi que me esta volviendo loco....

Ah! el otro dia medi el tweeter con ese divisor , y me daba una respuesta extraña ... como si no existiera el divisor ... empezaba en 1KHz ... por eso me dio por medir el crossover solo , para descartar que fuera la falta de notch....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Y si... yo hago algo parecido para medir potencias, pero sos el primero que escucho que mide los cross con arta   esta muy buena la iniciativa  *ahora hay que afianarla*, ya vamos a encontrar la solución.


  
Afinarla? Afianzarla? o *AFANARLA*???


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 5, 2012)

pregunto, y con qué alimentas los filtros? quizá esa batata sea por culpa del amplificador, que en definitiva es el generador acoplado a ambos filtros.. quizá esté interactuando el ampli con los filtros... hace una cosa, para sacar toda duda, con todo armado y conectado, (ambos filtros) medí la respuesta a la *entrada* de estos, osea, sobre bornes del amplificador



ezavalla dijo:


> Afinarla? Afianzarla? o *AFANARLA*???


shhhhhh que no se entere el restooo....


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 5, 2012)

Antonio, lo que podes hacer es subir un esquema eléctrico del crossover completo tal cual como lo tenes conectado, con todas las conexiones, indica el + y - de los parlantes, para poder analizarlo mejor. 

También puede ser lo que dice Hazard que el amplificador este desfasado 180°.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 5, 2012)

mmm no creo que sea problema del ampli o de la placa de sonido, fijate que la gráfica cambia dependiendo de que pone en el crossover... igual, podes medir la respuesta del ampli con el mismo artilugio si queres sacarte las dudas.

¿Mediste la respuesta acústica Antonio o todavía no? por que eso es lo que mas quiero saber, si hay correlación entre lo eléctrico y lo acústico.

Por otro lado, alguno de los electrónicos podría simular el circuito con la fuente y todo para analizar si sucede lo mismo...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2012)

El circuito es este, como dije SUPER comun:



El ampli es un Sansui A-60 ... viejo pero creeria que bueno ... 

Voy a intentar medir a la entrada ... no se puede descartar nada.

Como te dije , en lo acustico PARECIA QUE NO EXISTIA EL FILTRO ... el tweeter funcionaba desde su Fs como si nada. 

Gracias


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 5, 2012)

Si, si sube el esquema del crossover se puede simular la respuesta en workbench.



Ya que estas podrías indicar la polaridad de los parlantes el + y -, también medir la Re con el tester del tweeter y woofer.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 5, 2012)

Buenas tardes Antonio.  Si veo que tus dudas son DUDAS para muchos eso esta barbaro. Gracias por tus recomendaciones del arta, voy a armar la caja y lugo te cuento. un abrazo. sergio


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 5, 2012)

Respuesta teórica con workbench del crossover, pero tendrías que indicar cual es la Re con el tester de los parlantes.
Tenes que invertir solo la polaridad del tweeter.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2012)

Gracias por tomarte el trabajo 2SC... como ves lo que mido es totalmente diferente.
Como les dije : las R que pongo son de 7,5Ohms , NO parlantes , deberia ser perfecto!! ( como es con un solo filtro ) ... 
al no haber parlantes ... tampoco hay polaridad!!! y NO estoy midiendo respuesta sumada !! es sobre una sola salida ( del pasabajos o del pasaaltos ) 

eso es lo extraño... no se por donde se mete la respuesta del otro filtro ..... Voy a sacar todo afuera de la placa , pero entramos en brujeria!!!!


----------



## alma4 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lo primero que debes de hacer es quitar la red resistiva de 47k y 4.7k que pusiste ya que eso influye en el filtro piensa que lo calculates para un cierto ohmios no para la red que pusiste, luego eso influye y mas en un filtro ,haz la medicion solo con una resistencia del valor que calculaste 8 ohmios o muy parecido nunca una red y otra cosa que te aconsejo en el arta es calibrarlo primero ante una medida sino falsea que me imagino que habras hecho


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 5, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias por tomarte el trabajo 2SC... como ves lo que mido es totalmente diferente.
> Como les dije : las R que pongo son de 7,5Ohms , NO parlantes , deberia ser perfecto!! ( como es con un solo filtro ) ...
> al no haber parlantes ... tampoco hay polaridad!!! y NO estoy midiendo respuesta sumada !! es sobre una sola salida ( del pasabajos o del pasaaltos )
> 
> eso es lo extraño... no se por donde se mete la respuesta del otro filtro ..... Voy a sacar todo afuera de la placa , pero entramos en brujeria!!!!



haceme caso, hace la misma medicion, pero sobre bornes del ampli, porque en la simulacion no esta agregada la impedancia de generador (impedancia de salida del ampli) y ademas, como el ampli es realimentado, hay que ver que hace con cargas reactivas....inclusive, YO le pondria una red zobel....


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2012)

Gracias por las ideas.

Alma: podemos decir que 4.700 Ohms >> 8 Ohms ... lo que puede afectar no es ni la tolerancia de la resistencia ! 
Al Steps que use no lo calibre mucho , solo verifico que los niveles de señal no saturen , en frecuencia no hay error ( o casi ) y no me interesa medir valores sino la respuesta culitativa....

SI hay una resitencia que no es despreciable que son los 0,4 Ohms de las bobinas ( de 1mm dia.)
No hice las cuentas sobre como afecta en la respuesta....No deja de ser normal para todo filtro de este tipo....

Lo que sigue ... es el OSCILOSCOPIO ... largo y tedioso . 

La zobel vendrá casi seguramente ...pero NO estoy midiendo el tweeter , no hay variacion de impendancia !!!





AntonioAA dijo:


> Soy el unico "*palabra innecesaria*" al cual se le ocurrió medir un crossover asi???



Va mi primer queja al equipo de Moderadores ... si bien soy outliner nato y desobediente, la palabra "tarado" que vuelvo a usar ... se aplica a quien padece una "tara" y NO es a mi entender inadecuada en absoluto , mas aun que la use sobre mi mismo ....


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 5, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como te dije , en lo acustico PARECIA QUE NO EXISTIA EL FILTRO ... el tweeter funcionaba desde su Fs como si nada.
> 
> Gracias



El divisor resistivo que usas para conectar el canal R del in de la placa de sonido lo pones previo al croosver no? por que sino seguro que no va a aparecer el filtro ya que compara contra el voltaje variable del mismo y te da la respuesta real del tweeter.

Yo siempre mido la respuesta con y sin filtro para analizar si todo esta bien, pero nunca tuve este problema.

A menos que la red la estés conectando en los bornes del tweeter no deberías tenes problemas...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 5, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> ....
> Va mi primer queja al equipo de Moderadores ... si bien soy outliner nato y desobediente, la palabra "tarado" que vuelvo a usar ... se aplica a quien padece una "tara" y NO es a mi entender inadecuada en absoluto , mas aun que la use sobre mi mismo ....


No se me ofusque Antonio! seguramente haya cometido un pequeñito pequeñito exceso
el tema es, que mas allá de lo que usted piense, creo yo usted *no* es ningún tarado

ni tampoco el unico que se le ha ocurrido medir la respuesta electrica de un filtro pasivo (yo soy otro)


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 5, 2012)

En unos días teóricamente me traen unos crossovers, cuando los tenga, voy a medir como lo estas haciendo ahora para ver si pasa lo mismo...





alma4 dijo:


> Lo primero que debes de hacer es quitar la red resistiva de 47k y 4.7k que pusiste ya que eso influye en el filtro piensa que lo calculates para un cierto ohmios no para la red que pusiste, luego eso influye y mas en un filtro ,haz la medicion solo con una resistencia del valor que calculaste 8 ohmios o muy parecido nunca una red y otra cosa que te aconsejo en el arta es calibrarlo primero ante una medida sino falsea que me imagino que habras hecho



Como dice Antonio, 47k y 4.7k son valores mucho mayores que el valor medio a medir... no creo que este el problema por ahí...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2012)

Aceptado , Don Hazard.. "hay que educar al Soberano..." jejejejeje

Barbaro , Juan!! yo por otra parte voy a probar con otro ampli , con el osciloscopio .. y si no anda , con el martillo !!
la prueba que hice es muy sencillita conceptualmente ... reemplace el microfono con un divisor resistivo para no freir la placa de audio ...nada mas.. el resto es la caja Arta midiendo respuesta !
...y a volumenes super bajos...


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 6, 2012)

Marque en los gráficos lo que me parece que es cada curva. 
Al final parece que Antonio lo único que hizo mal fue medir sin carga(da cualquier cosa sin carga), el notch se corrige cuando se invierta el tweeter en la medición con micrófono.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 7, 2012)

2SC : Las 3 graficas que ilustro son por la "intermodulacion" con el otro filtro ....es siempre sobre el mismo, variando las condiciones del otro ....que NO tendria que pasar !!! 
Como dijo Hazard... puede pasar por la impedancia de salida del ampli . Todavia no tuve tiempo de probar con otro a ver si cambia....


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 9, 2012)

Siendo que hice revuelo.. me toca aplacarlo .
Saque el osciloscopio, hice mediciones dentro de lo limitado de todo el conjunto .
Ilustro comportamiento del Low Pass brevemente :

100Hz:


2000Hz:


3000Hz ( cruce)


7000Hz:


Como puede verse , NO se aprecia intermodulacion pese a lo horrible que se visualiza.....

Pude comprobar que:
- El generador de la PC es horrible, por encima de 3-4000 Hz la forma de onda es mala.
- Los volumenes hay que setearlos muy bajos , las distorsiones enseguida empiezan ...


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hola, posteo gráficos de distorsión de una sb audigy se 7.1 PCI, la medición se hizo conectando la salida izquierda a las entradas Left y Right de Line IN.
El volumen reproducción es de 56% y la calibración de canales medí con tester 498mV, la entrada de linea esta en 50%.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 16, 2012)

Se ven muy bien , pese a que no conozco mediciones de otras .. como da respecto de lo que dice la especificacion?


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 16, 2012)

No encuentro especificaciones de relación señal ruido ni nada parecido, en los manuales no figura.

Esta es una Realtek ALC 883 onboard en un ASUS P5K, la distorsión es mas pareja, pero es mayor.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 17, 2012)

Muy buenas 2SC2922, veo que le están sacando el jugo al ARTA jeje, por mi lado no me trajeron los crossovers y como he tenido poco tiempo, me fue imposible armar un cross, de todas formas, hablando con un conocido, parece que el problema viene al sacarle la carga a una de las ramas, ya que el cross se comporta de manera completamente distinta y al ser un 2do orden o mas (que conecta de alguna forma + y - osea, siempre hay algún tipo de carga por mas que no haya nada conectado) aparecen estos problemas, que desaparecen al conectar la carga.

Saludos y sigamos analizando el tema que no hay nada determinante


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 17, 2012)

Lo extraño Juan ... es que medi con carga y sin carga ! Por suerte con el osciloscopio no se refleja eso...

Me gustaria saber que es lo que esta midiendo el Arta , quedara en los misterios.... Espero tus pruebas!!!
Ojalá este haciendo algo mal yo.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 17, 2012)

Esta es una VIA 1828S Onboard Audio (ASUS P7P55D), estaría bueno probar alguna externa.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 17, 2012)

No crean que las placas externas tienen mucho mejores valores de distorsión, tienen todos los chiches básicamente (phantom, varias entradas, etc.) pero son apenas mejores en cuanto a distorsiones que algunas integradas, estas son las mediciones de la mía (bastante bien 0.001% promedio) ojo que la medición arranca a 5hz:

ART tecnology USB dual pre, cables neotech con fichas Amphenol y ganancias típicas que uso para medir:


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 18, 2012)

Excelente Juan.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jul 2, 2012)

Bueno,me mandaron de otro tema hacia este porque segun dicen por aca la tienen atada paso a explicarles.

Hace ya un tiempo compre un mic de medicion behringer y no logro hacerlo funcionar con el steps,con el Arta logre medir la respuesta en tiempo real,pero con el steps no hay vuelta que darle...yo conecto el mic a una consola Peavey y de ahi le doy el Phantom,de ahi por la salida "insert" de la consola(una salida insert por cada canal,sirve para salir directamente a placas multipista para grabacion,esta al menos en esta consola en independiente del control de tonos) salgo a la entrada de linea de la comptadora,la cosa es que el steps comienza a mandar los tonos y yo desde la entrada de linea de la pc veo como entra la señal del mic pero en el grafico no me sale nada,solo esto que se ve en la imagen,aclaro que esta configurado desde el programa para que tome la señal de la linea,alguna idea????

Gracias!!


Ver el archivo adjunto 75581


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jul 2, 2012)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Bueno,me mandaron de otro tema hacia este porque segun dicen por aca la tienen atada paso a explicarles.
> 
> Hace ya un tiempo compre un mic de medicion behringer y no logro hacerlo funcionar con el steps,con el Arta logre medir la respuesta en tiempo real,pero con el steps no hay vuelta que darle...yo conecto el mic a una consola Peavey y de ahi le doy el Phantom,de ahi por la salida "insert" de la consola(una salida insert por cada canal,sirve para salir directamente a placas multipista para grabacion,esta al menos en esta consola en independiente del control de tonos) salgo a la entrada de linea de la comptadora,la cosa es que el steps comienza a mandar los tonos y yo desde la entrada de linea de la pc veo como entra la señal del mic pero en el grafico no me sale nada,solo esto que se ve en la imagen,aclaro que esta configurado desde el programa para que tome la señal de la linea,alguna idea????
> 
> ...



Hola, podes probar medir la distorsión de la placa sin la consola, conectas la salida izquierda en  la entrada LINE IN de la placa de sonido.
Esto es para descartar problemas de drivers, y windows 7 tambien puede traer problemas.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jul 2, 2012)

Ultimo momento!!! recien me di cuenta de sacar un canal de la entrada de linea porque estaba entrando por los dos y comenzo a medir,tiene que entrar por uno solo no es asi?


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jul 2, 2012)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Ultimo momento!!! recien me di cuenta de sacar un canal de la entrada de linea porque estaba entrando por los dos y comenzo a medir,tiene que entrar por uno solo no es asi?



Fíjate en el manual del Steps, que lo primero que aparece es como se conecta el hardware.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 2, 2012)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Ultimo momento!!! recien me di cuenta de sacar un canal de la entrada de linea porque estaba entrando por los dos y comenzo a medir,tiene que entrar por uno solo no es asi?



La señal del mic entra por el lado L y la señal de comparación (osea el retorno) por el canal R


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jul 6, 2012)

Bueno gran Juan,aqui esta el resultado de tanto probar y probar,les parece real esto??? el cuarto donde mido esta lleno de porquerias,como seria el cuarto ideal? tipo camara anecoica? bueno,espero alguna recomendacion!

Los bafles son los que temine de enchapar hace poco con parlantes Grundig del año 80-81 el modelo es Box M800,originalmente eran de plastico ultra resistente y yo le arme estas cajas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 74870


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 18, 2012)

bueno, empiezo a postear aqui, ya que soy novato en electroacustica y no tengo NPI de como usar el paquete de Arta labs.

como  ahora cuento con qué medir, pero no sé como hacerlo, empecé a jugar con  el arta y el steps, primero hice una medicion de prueba con el arta con  ruido rosa, microfono behringer ECM8000 a 20Cms de distancia del bafle,  a media altura entre tweeter y woofer salida a ±1W de potencia media...

despues  hice la misma medicion pero con STEPS, lo unico que hice fue bajar el  nivel de entrada del mic, para que este no sature..

aclaro,  no configuré nada, solo qué dispositivo de sonido iba a usar y cual era  la entrada de mic y la salida de audio, nada mas, ademas de que se ven  iguales las mediciones y que ambas son horribles, alguien me puede  explicar los detalles para hacer mediciones mas correctas y fieles a la  realidad? (tengo todo el presentimiento de que me estoy mandando  cualquiera, en fin) es viable medir con ruido rosa y el arta? o debo medir con el STEPS y volverme mas loco de lo que soy, quedar sordo y firmarle el divorcio a mi mujer?


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 18, 2012)

Hazard, proba con el STEPS, el mic a 1 metro, pero esta vez en el eje del tweeter.
Con el boton FIT la gráfica se ajusta automáticamente, y se ven las distorsiones.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 18, 2012)

2SC2922 dijo:


> Hazard, proba con el STEPS, el mic a 1 metro, pero esta vez en el eje del tweeter.
> Con el boton FIT la gráfica se ajusta automáticamente, y se ven las distorsiones.



entonces, voy arreglando el divorcio...

Pregunto, con respecto a la alineacion del eje del mic, por qué debe ser a la altura del tweeter? yo tome la distancia media entre ambos para (suponia) medir con la misma relacion ambos transductores (es un 2 vias bass reflex con el tubo de sintonia por la parte posterior), por el lado de la distancia, probé a ±20 cms por el hecho que sino me iba a tomar el ruido ambiente (mi nena y su abuela hablando todo el tiempo por ejemplo) aunque no estaría tomando la parte del espectro que se supone, debe cubrir el bass reflex, ¿no?...


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 18, 2012)

Estimado Hazard:
Bienvenido a romperte la cabeza con las mediciones!!
-Se pone a la altura del tweeter porque los agudos son lo MAS DIRECCIONAL , lo otro llega igual.
-El Arta en su conjunto es sumamente antisocial y atenta contra el WAF ( manda la flia al shopping antes de ponerte a medir ) 
- Lo preferible para evaluar parlantes es el Steps , lo otro es mas para la sala...
- Lo que mediste no es mas que "The awful truth" ... es MUY probable que tus baffles respondan ASI.
- Siempre asegurate que no estes saturando , yo encontre que tengo que poner los niveles del generador muy bajos , lo que te lo indica es la distorsion que medis. A veces media muy plano y con unas distorsiones horribles y era que estaba saturando !!
- Si medis a 1 m ... Te va a dar PEOR !! empieza a influir la sala. 
- Yo mido en mi taller , que es poco reverberante porque esta lleno de cajas de carton , pero vibran muchas cosas , ergo si quiero lograr algo decente no puedo pasar de 0,5W y 50-60cm de distancia.

Espero te sirva este resumen . Segui preguntando lo que quieras.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 18, 2012)

Hazard, yo también no conozco mucho el ARTA, pero con paciencia se le agarra la mano.
La medición que hiciste, según mi entender, no esta tan mal como pensas. La medicion habria que hacerla en el punto de escucha, algunos la hacen en el eje del tweeter y otros entre el woofer y tweeter.

Cuando medis, lo ideal seria que nadie hable y ni este la tele prendida ni halla ruidos de ningun tipo.

Fijate si podes poner algun almuhadon como hace Juan en la primer y tercer foto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/mediciones-gb-audio-6-5-vifa-xt25-dq25-peerless-810103-a-45754/#post387664


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 18, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado Hazard:
> Bienvenido a romperte la cabeza con las mediciones!!
> -Se pone a la altura del tweeter porque los agudos son lo MAS DIRECCIONAL , lo otro llega igual.
> -El Arta en su conjunto es sumamente antisocial y atenta contra el WAF ( manda la flia al shopping antes de ponerte a medir )
> ...



y mirá que sabia que los agudos son direccionales! pero se me pasó eso al momento de medir, igual, entre centros debe haber como mucho 7 Cms de distancia.. acá te paso la grafica de distorsion harmonica, lo que sí, cuando medí fase dio cualquier verdura.... no se por qué....





2SC2922 dijo:


> Hazard, yo también no conozco mucho el ARTA, pero con paciencia se le agarra la mano.
> La medición que hiciste, según mi entender, no esta tan mal como pensas. La medicion habria que hacerla en el punto de escucha, algunos la hacen en el eje del tweeter y otros entre el woofer y tweeter.
> 
> Cuando medis, lo ideal seria que nadie hable y ni este la tele prendida ni halla ruidos de ningun tipo.
> ...



si, vi eso, igua, aca estaba todo apagado, lo unico que si, con lluvia, es muy dificil echar a la flia para medir algo.... 

como el mic es omni, pensé que sería mejor darle poca distancia al punto de reproduccion, cosa de que no influya el ruido ambiente.... el tema tambien es que la medicion la hice con el ampli interno del bafle, vaya a saber si el ampli, y el filtro chongo que tiene interno no son responsables de esa respuesta tan horrenda (dips feisimos a 250hz, 1850hz, 4Khz, 6Khz y 14Khz)....


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 18, 2012)

Mira la respuesta de un modelo parecido de edifier.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 19, 2012)

Como dijo un poeta:  "Nunca es triste la verdad , lo que no tiene es remedio" 
y un politico: "La unica verdad es la realidad " 

Las mediciones son decepcionantes !! Muestra lo estupido que es nuestro oido ( por suerte )


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 19, 2012)

jajaj. es verdad antonio.. lamentablemente, para medir nuevamente, tengo que rajar a todos, y yo instalarme en el balcón mientras el steps mide... vos a que distancia medis para saber la respuesta de tus cajas?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 19, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado Hazard:
> 
> - Yo mido en mi taller , que es poco reverberante porque esta lleno de cajas de carton , pero vibran muchas cosas , ergo si quiero lograr algo decente no puedo pasar de 0,5W y 50-60cm de distancia.



es lo que hay lamentablemente.....Al menos sirve para tener una idea de la respuesta y ajustar divisores y eso . 
HINT: En el menu superior , en EDIT , tenes un punto que es "Smoothing" y oh magia!! sale la curvita que te venden ....


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 21, 2012)

Ojo Hazard que no se ve tan mal esa gráfica, es mas, es mucho mejor de lo que yo esperaba...Para medir en una sala y tener algo "fiel" te recomiendo medir a unos 50cm del centro entre los dos transductores y luego medir en el eje del tweeter para compenzar (a ojo) la caída de respuesta en alta frecuencia. Con ruido rosa (ARTA) y hace varias seguidas (cuatro por lo menos) para eliminar los posibles errores por ruidos externos. Además, en la gráfica con los botones derecho e izq. del mouse enventanas la medición y dejas solo la emisión primaria, de esta forma eliminas el quilombo de la sala (por supuesto, todas las reflexiones deben tener mas de 50cm de distancia).Probá esto que te digo para ver si la respuesta es como te dió.Para medir armónica y CSD yo mido entre 1 y 8cm del transductor, tenés que tener mucho cuidado que no sature el mic (fácil a 1cm difícil a 8cm) ya que sino te va a dar mas armónica de la real, con una tensión de 1v en el parlante (8ohm promedio) y el mic a 8cm no satura y es muy fiel la medición. Saludos! 
pd: la gráfica de armóniaca ponela en db´s y hasta el 5to armónico, sinó es imposible saber si es mucho o poco


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 21, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Ojo Hazard que no se ve tan mal esa gráfica, es mas, es mucho mejor de lo que yo esperaba...





juanfilas dijo:


> Para medir en una sala y tener algo "fiel" te recomiendo medir a unos 50cm del centro entre los dos transductores y luego medir en el eje del tweeter para compenzar (a ojo) la caída de respuesta en alta frecuencia. [/SIZE]


OK, lo probaré



juanfilas dijo:


> Con ruido rosa (ARTA) y hace varias seguidas (cuatro por lo menos) para eliminar los posibles errores por ruidos externos. Además, en la gráfica con los botones derecho e izq. del mouse enventanas la medición y dejas solo la emisión primaria, de esta forma eliminas el quilombo de la sala


 ahi me perdí, no se a que te referis con enventanar y dejar solo la emision primaria... 


juanfilas dijo:


> Probá esto que te digo para ver si la respuesta es como te dió.Para medir armónica y CSD yo mido entre 1 y 8cm del transductor, tenés que tener mucho cuidado que no sature el mic (fácil a 1cm difícil a 8cm) ya que sino te va a dar mas armónica de la real, con una tensión de 1v en el parlante (8ohm promedio) y el mic a 8cm no satura y es muy fiel la medición. Saludos!
> pd: la gráfica de armóniaca ponela en db´s y hasta el 5to armónico, sinó es imposible saber si es mucho o poco


despues subo el THD en dBs y con el desglose de contenido harmonico.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 21, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ahi me perdí, no se a que te referis con enventanar y dejar solo la emision primaria...
> despues subo el THD en dBs y con el desglose de contenido harmonico.



Lo que dice Juan es marcar solo el primer impulso la medición. Cuando limitas el tiempo, limitas la distancia.

Con en esta calculadora podes detectar la distancia exacta las reflexiones de las paredes, colocando los milisegundos en que aparecen los impulsos posteriores.

http://www.doctorproaudio.com/content.php?115-calculadores-proaudio-sonido-dmx#calc_tiempo-distancia


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 21, 2012)

2SC2922 dijo:


> Lo que dice Juan es marcar solo el primer impulso la medición. Cuando limitas el tiempo, limitas la distancia.
> 
> Con en esta calculadora podes detectar la distancia exacta las reflexiones de las paredes, colocando los milisegundos en que aparecen los impulsos posteriores.
> 
> http://www.doctorproaudio.com/content.php?115-calculadores-proaudio-sonido-dmx#calc_tiempo-distancia



Exacto, excelente link 2sc


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 21, 2012)

juan, aca te subo lo que medi el finde, tal como pediste, magnitud + THD de 2da harmonica a la 5ta. 

este finde mido todo de vuelta teniendo en cuenta lo que dijiste. a ver que sale, me preocupa esos dips que aparecen a 2 y 6 khz, que opinas de eso juan?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 22, 2012)

Lo de la "ventana" no lo sabia !! Buenisimo !!

hazard: Habria que ver tus baffles ( publicate una fotito ) , tambien relevar el divisor de frecuencia ...
si bien los dips esos no me parecen terribles , o es un desajuste del divisor o hay algo geometrico que esta molestando ....
De lo que he leido , que tiene mucho asidero fisicamente, hay que buscar algo que se encuentre a la longitud de onda del dip/2 -> rebote cancelatorio .
Lo he comprobado cuando hice experimentos de meter el tweeter bajo la superficie.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 22, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> juan, aca te subo lo que medi el finde, tal como pediste, magnitud + THD de 2da harmonica a la 5ta.
> 
> este finde mido todo de vuelta teniendo en cuenta lo que dijiste. a ver que sale, me preocupa esos dips que aparecen a 2 y 6 khz, que opinas de eso juan?


 
A 2 Khz parece ser el crossover que no esta bien compensado, pero tampoco es tan malo lo que ves, a 6khz parece ser una cancelación del tweeter, medile el CSD a 1cm y fijate si tenés muy poca acumulación de energía ahí, si da bien la gráfica, CSD a 20cm y fijate si aparece la cancelación, si es así, es problema del bafle (geométrico o resonante). De todas formas, ese valle a 6 Khz es inescuchable


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 22, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> A 2 Khz parece ser el crossover que no esta bien compensado, pero tampoco es tan malo lo que ves, a 6khz parece ser una cancelación del tweeter, medile el CSD a 1cm y fijate si tenés muy poca acumulación de energía ahí, si da bien la gráfica, CSD a 20cm y fijate si aparece la cancelación, si es así, es problema del bafle (geométrico o resonante). De todas formas, ese valle a 6 Khz es inescuchable



seguramente esté interactuando la tela del frente (con su respectivo marco) y que los transductores no estan empotrados.... 
el baffle en cuestion es este:













y el tweeter esta montado así:








en cuanto a medirle el CSD, todavia no tengo NPI de como se hace. ni que interpretar, con decirte que segun mi entender, un dip de -20dB a 6KHz para mi es malo (muy malo, aunque desconozco si le notaría la diferencia o no) menos voy a entender (todavia, denme tiempo) que es lo que me muestra la grafica de CSD..​


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 22, 2012)

Fijate si no es interesante esto:  a 6Khz la longitud de onda es 5,6 cm .... La interferencia destructiva se da cuando el punto reflectante est a 5,6cm / 2= 2,8  cm...
Si bien el bafflecito tiene bordes redondeados a los costados... arriba no ! y a cuanto esta mas o menos el borde del tweeter???
Yo probaria medir con algo absorbente arriba del tweeter a ver si cambia .
Y eso que cuando empece a leer de difracción me parecia exagerado !!!

Tambien trata de relevar que divisor tiene . Y proba medir con woofer desconectado y despues con el tweeter....


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 22, 2012)

El CSD muestra cuanto tarda en decaer x db´s la respuesta al impulso en el tiempo, es una gráfica de tres ejes que muestra dos tipos de distorsión, lineal (función de transferencia en t=0) y no lineal (decadencia de la respuesta en función del tiempo), por lo general se mide con t=2.45mS y 25 db´s de decaimiento (viene por defecto en ARTA), para medir, tenés que poner el mic pegado al transductor (1cm) medir con ruido rosa y enventanar la medición desde el inicio del impulso hasta un t suficiente (cuanto mas chicho mejor) para que el programa calcule esta caída.
 Este es un CSD de un SB Acoutics donde se ve claramente, tres acumulaciones grandes de energía a 4, 5.5 y 8khz, fijate como luego de 2ms sigue sonando 20 db´s atenuado. Cuanto mas rápido decae la respuesta, mejor es el transductor, en el caso del SB, como es un woofer diseñado para cortarlo a menos de 3khz, no molestan estas resonancias a alta frecuencia, si fuese un tweeter, seria malo ¿se entiende? Ver el archivo adjunto 60754 Este es el CSD de un tweeter SS d3004/6600, esta diseñado para trabajar de 1.5khz en adelante, ¿impresionante no?: Ver el archivo adjunto 70879 
Cuanto mas rápido decae la respuesta mas "limpio" suena y mas detalle se interpreta


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 22, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Fijate si no es interesante esto:  a 6Khz la longitud de onda es 5,6 cm .... La interferencia destructiva se da cuando el punto reflectante est a 5,6cm / 2= 2,8  cm...
> Si bien el bafflecito tiene bordes redondeados a los costados... arriba no ! y a cuanto esta mas o menos el borde del tweeter???
> Yo probaria medir con algo absorbente arriba del tweeter a ver si cambia .
> Y eso que cuando empece a leer de difracción me parecia exagerado !!!
> ...



no antonio, entre el borde superior del bafle y el borde superior del marco del tweeter hay 1cm.. pero a que no sabes que es lo que tiene maso menos 1' de largo? .... el fuc·"$ marco del tweeter, y, obvio, no está empotrado.. será eso? igual te digo que la medicion que hice fue super hiper *[Palabra innecesaria]* me temo que tendré que acomodarme bastante mas en el departamento, y hacer las mediciones con todo el rigor que merece, sin ruidos externos, aislacion acustica en la parte posterior del mic, medir sobre el eje del tweeter, sacar la tela protectora de los baffles, etc.

lo que si, es un primer aproach como para empezar a aprender a hacer este tipo de mediciones, entender unas cuantas cosas, y estudiar (y mucho) como interpretar las graficas.

cuando empiece a encarar mi proyecto (falta todavia, ademas, primero quiero terminar con el preamp para mi valvular) seguramente seguiré molestandolos con las graficas y demases.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 22, 2012)

Yo creo que la respuesta no es muy buena por que los transductores no son muy buenos, nada mas, dudo que ese valle a 6khz sea por alguna reflexión que no sea interna del tweeter... de todas formas, como ya dije antes, me sorprende la respuesta...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 22, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Yo creo que la respuesta no es muy buena por que los transductores no son muy buenos, nada mas, dudo que ese valle a 6khz sea por alguna reflexión que no sea interna del tweeter... de todas formas, como ya dije antes, me sorprende la respuesta...


vos decis que son malos, peores? buenos? mejor que bueno? los compre usados hace 1000 años....

siempre me gustaron como se escuchaban, pero les falta graves, y saturan enseguida...(mas de 20-25w no les podes meter)...


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 22, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> vos decis que son malos, peores? buenos? mejor que bueno? los compre usados hace 1000 años....
> 
> siempre me gustaron como se escuchaban, pero les falta graves, y saturan enseguida...(mas de 20-25w no les podes meter)...


 
Cross activo a 100hz y subwoofer es tu santa solución


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> *Cross activo a 100hz y subwoofer es tu santa solución*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 22, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


>


jajaja... pero yo _*no*_ quiero nada activo, quiero un sistema stereo, para usar con mi ampli inclusive, lo quiero encarar para tener la mayor sensibilidad posible y en dos vias. juan, vos te acordas de lo que te decia, un doble midwoofer de 6,5' y domo de 1'... pero aclaro, primero es lo primero, todavia me falta encarar el preamp. que tengo que dibujar el gabinete y mandarlo a la metalurgica a que me lo haga por CNC


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> jajaja... _pero yo *no* quiero nada activo, quiero un sistema stereo, para usar con mi ampli_ inclusive, lo quiero encarar para tener la mayor sensibilidad posible y en dos vias. juan, vos te acordas de lo que te decia, un doble midwoofer de 6,5' y domo de 1'


Es que el problema es tu ampli, pero vas a lograr mas sensibilidad en medios-altos que en bajos, así que no hay problema en excitar los bafflecitos con el valvular y el subwoofer con un ampli mas "violento".

Ahhh....y aunque tenga el corte activo, sigue siendo estéreo, dos señales le llegan y dos señales son las que salen. El sub es la suma por que debajo de los 120Hz casi no hay info estéreo y las señales son "casi dual-mono", así que dá lo mismo hacer columnas y usar los dos woofers asociados y lograr la suma acústica - que no es taaan suma - que usar solo uno y emplear suma eléctrica, dejando los medios-altos (que no son taaan medios por que arrancan en 100Hz o por ahí en tu caso) en poder de otra etapa.

Claro...no todo va a ser "valvular" (aunque podría) y vas a terminar con una "mezcla", pero dudo que el valvular te dé la calidad/potencia que necesitan los graves....y menos aún pasando a través de un crossover pasivo.

Por supuesto que sos libre de hacer lo que quieras , pero como sos un técnico, te cuento lo que va a pasar antes de que te suceda.... por que yo ya lo pasé , aunque no en los mismos términos.

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 22, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que el problema es tu ampli, pero vas a lograr mas sensibilidad en medios-altos que en bajos, así que no hay problema en excitar los bafflecitos con el valvular y el subwoofer con un ampli mas "violento".
> 
> Ahhh....y aunque tenga el corte activo, sigue siendo estéreo, dos señales le llegan y dos señales son las que salen. El sub es la suma por que debajo de los 120Hz casi no hay info estéreo y las señales son "casi dual-mono", así que dá lo mismo hacer columnas y usar los dos woofers asociados y lograr la suma acústica - que no es taaan suma - que usar solo uno y emplear suma eléctrica, dejando los medios-altos (que no son taaan medios por que arrancan en 100Hz o por ahí en tu caso) en poder de otra etapa.
> 
> ...



estimado eduardo, gracias por el consejo, si, ya se que por debajo de los 100hz no hay mucha informacion stereo que digamos, y por el lado de colocar un ampli mas "violento" para manejar un sub no es un problema para mí, peeeero, el objetivo que me pongo pasa mas por una decision personal, mas que por una decision técnica. (digamosle capricho vió)

por el lado de si el valvular cumple o no con los requisitos de potencia y calidad para reproducir la primer octava, bueno, solo falta ponerlo a prueba. en cuanto a mediciones, a plena potencia (tono puro de 25W, carga resistiva de 8Ω) la respuesta era plana hasta debajo de los 20hz (a lazo abierto el codo de -3dB me daba cerca de los 25-30hz), ahora, con cuanta distorsion? tendré que medirlo de vuelta con la plaquita que le compré a juan, ya que esta tiene una muy baja distorsion y ahí sí podré medir distorsión de salida (la placa la medí y me dá una distorsión de entre 0.01% y 0.005% entre 100hz y 10Khz) lo que sí es cierto, es que tiene un factor de amortiguamiento pobre y esto es un problema si quiero manejar cargas complejas, sobre todo si hay un filtro pasivo paso bajo, ahí le doy la derecha, y hasta me preocupa un poco qué harán las pobres 6L6 con la reactiva de dicho baffle...

en cuanto a los baflecitos edifier, _*no*_ es mi interes mejorarlos, ni hacerles absolutamente nada, fueron el conejillo de indias para testear, la plaquita nueva, el mic, los cables, y mi intelecto... solamente eso, la idea es que cuando termine con la electrónica que me falta para completar mi set de audio, empiece a diseñar las columnitas, y ahí voy a tener que estar mas ducho que ahora para poder encararlas, por eso es que empecé a hinchar las gonadas con el arta, y las mediciones. nuevamente, gracias por el consejo!, lo que ud me recomienda ya lo he hecho, pero quiero ver qué puedo lograr sin salirme del sistema stereo convencional.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2012)

Naaaaa.....si es así, todo va perfecto, metele nomás como vas. Yo pensé que querías usar los bafflecitos que tenías como transductores mid-high (dijiste que querías usar un sistema de dos vías) y no sabía que solo era una solución transitoria hasta que armes unas columnas.
En cuanto al amortiguamiento, no te hagás mucho bardo, por que no vas a poder ir mas allá de lo que el diseño te permita, y con un crossover con una bruta bobina al medio no va a mejorar nada .
Disfrutalo así...

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 23, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaaa.....si es así, todo va perfecto, metele nomás como vas. Yo pensé que querías usar los bafflecitos que tenías como transductores mid-high (dijiste que querías usar un sistema de dos vías) y no sabía que solo era una solución transitoria hasta que armes unas columnas.
> En cuanto al amortiguamiento, no te hagás mucho bardo, por que no vas a poder ir mas allá de lo que el diseño te permita, y con un crossover con una bruta bobina al medio no va a mejorar nada .
> Disfrutalo así...
> 
> Saludos!


mi primer intencion es hacer unas columnas bass reflex de dos vias, con un doble midwoofer de 6.5' que por ahora me inclinaria por los de audifan con cono de celulosa (para tener la mayor sensibilidad posible, que segun calculo se iria a 92dB), y faltaria el tweeter... la primer evaluacion descartaria por completo los domos de audifan, porque aparentemente tiene la Fs muy arriba (arriba de 2Khz), debería evaluar alguno importado.. pero como es un proyecto bastante a largo plazo (encararlo recien en unos meses y no sé cuanto me demorará terminarlo) tendré tiempo de medir distintos transductores y ver las distintas opciones, los benditos edifier siempre fueron mis bafflecitos de PC.. me encantaron desde hace mucho, y cuando tuve oportunidad de comprarlos lo hice, y por referencia de varios, y por escucharlos yo durante un tiempo, suenan mejor que la nueva version (los R1000TCN con midwoofer color amarillo)

PD: ¿sabés eduardo cómo te voy a romper las gonadas cuando arranque a serruchar MDF?!


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 23, 2012)

Buen dia hazard, mira en el post banco de datos de parametros t/s que estan subidos los parametros y curvas de los tweeter tonhalle. la fs esta apenitas por debajo del khz. espero te sirvan. un saludo. sergio.


----------



## DanielU (Ago 23, 2012)

Tengo los mismos baflecitos que tenes Hazzard, los Edifier R1000TC, aunque de ellos ahora solo tengo la caja 

El woofer por lo que lei en el foro de edifier, palabras del representante de edifier, tiene una suspension bastante mala y se termina cortando o agrietando. El driver es muy bueno pero tiene ese problema, los modelos actuales mejoraron esa parte, pero el driver es de otra fabrica y no son tan buenos.

Cambié los woofer por unos Ciclos y los tweeters por unos audifiel, cuando me los regalaron ya tenia un woofer roto y un tweeter al tiempo se murió... no los pude escuchar de fábrica...


Le sacaste la placa amplificadora? Como sellaste la caja?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> mi primer intencion es hacer unas columnas bass reflex de dos vias, con un doble midwoofer de 6.5' que por ahora me inclinaria por los de audifan con cono de celulosa (para tener la mayor sensibilidad posible, que segun calculo se iria a 92dB), y faltaria el tweeter... la primer evaluacion descartaria por completo los domos de audifan, porque aparentemente tiene la Fs muy arriba (arriba de 2Khz), debería evaluar alguno importado.. pero como es un proyecto bastante a largo plazo (encararlo recien en unos meses y no sé cuanto me demorará terminarlo) tendré tiempo de medir distintos transductores y ver las distintas opciones


Parece una propuesta interesante. Dos midwoofers como? En dos vías o en 2.5 vías? (esto ultimo es un engendro, pero suele dar buenos resultados sin requerir demasiado espacio). Lo de los tweeters no sé... por lo que dice Sergio, la Fs está cerca de 1kHz, que no es muy bajo que digamos, pero vale para cortarlos cerca de 3kHz sacrificando algo de la omnidireccionalidad de los midwoofers.
(PD: Adoro el tratamiento activo: si la Fs está muy alta o muy baja, la bajamos o subimos donde queramos , y ahí mismo le metemos el filtro para que quede un LR )



hazard_1998 dijo:


> los benditos edifier siempre fueron mis bafflecitos de PC.. me encantaron desde hace mucho, y cuando tuve oportunidad de comprarlos lo hice, *y por referencia de varios, y por escucharlos yo durante un tiempo, suenan mejor que la nueva version* (los R1000TCN con midwoofer color amarillo)


  
Auxilio!!!! Te estás empitufisando!!!!! Me parece que ya has dado muchas vueltas en el "otro" foro...jajajajaja
(Traducción: empitufisar ==> transformarse en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



hazard_1998 dijo:


> PD: ¿sabés eduardo cómo te voy a romper las gonadas cuando arranque a serruchar MDF?!


Rompa tranquilo, pero me tomo la libertad de invitarlo a rompérselas también a juanfilas, que es un artesano del MDF y labores carpinteriles de muy alto vuelo  .


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 23, 2012)

Bue bue bue... acá yo le tiro la pelota a Antonio y a Cyberlarva, son mejores carpinteros que yo 

Bueno, no desvirtuemos mas y volvamos al tema, ¿alguna duda mas acerca de cómo medir con ARTA o sus módulos?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 23, 2012)

Este... yo como electronico soy buen carpintero ...
.... y como carpintero , mejor soy de cocinero !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Bueno, no desvirtuemos mas y volvamos al tema, *¿alguna duda mas acerca de cómo medir con ARTA o sus módulos?*


Cuando logre que no haya viento en la terraza de mi casa voy a saber si tengo una duda o nó


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 23, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Parece una propuesta interesante. Dos midwoofers como? En dos vías o en 2.5 vías? (esto ultimo es un engendro, pero suele dar buenos resultados sin requerir demasiado espacio). Lo de los tweeters no sé... por lo que dice Sergio, la Fs está cerca de 1kHz, que no es muy bajo que digamos, pero vale para cortarlos cerca de 3kHz sacrificando algo de la omnidireccionalidad de los midwoofers.
> (PD: Adoro el tratamiento activo: si la Fs está muy alta o muy baja, la bajamos o subimos donde queramos , y ahí mismo le metemos el filtro para que quede un LR )


no sé a qué le llaman 2.5 vias, mi intencion era tan simple como, encargar los midwoofer en 16Ω y ponerlos en paralelo, o en 4Ω y ponerlos en serie (esto ultimo es lo mas viable si quiero que los parametros T/S sean lo mas parecido a las especificaciones que publica audifan) con respecto a los tweeter de audifan, tendria que comprar aunque sea uno y medirlo, el tema es.. cuanta dispersion tienen tambien.. en ML los venden por $160 lo cual no es mucho, debería comprar uno y medirlo...



ezavalla dijo:


> Auxilio!!!! Te estás empitufisando!!!!! Me parece que ya has dado muchas vueltas en el "otro" foro...jajajajaja
> (Traducción: empitufisar ==> transformarse en


jajajajajaajja, naaa si te referis a forodvdmania, caí ahi porque compre un smartTV y queria ver que onda con todo eso (que no tengo NPI sobre home cinema y pelis, formatos y esas yerbas).. por suerte empece a leer algunas cosas de algunos de ese foro y ya van como 2 semanas que ni entro....


ezavalla dijo:


> Rompa tranquilo, pero me tomo la libertad de invitarlo a rompérselas también a juanfilas, que es un artesano del MDF y labores carpinteriles de muy alto vuelo  .


 no hace falta invitacion eduardo, a juan ya hace un par de semanas que le vengo rompiendo las gonadas (le compre la plaquita de sonido, el mic, los cables.. ) lo voy a volver loco .....





juanfilas dijo:


> Bue bue bue... acá yo le tiro la pelota a Antonio y a Cyberlarva, son mejores carpinteros que yo
> 
> Bueno, no desvirtuemos mas y volvamos al tema, ¿alguna duda mas acerca de cómo medir con ARTA o sus módulos?


señorito juan. sepa que ud es un SEÑOR artesano y carpintero. sepalo.

no desvirtuamos mas juan, lo prometo (solo por lo que resta del dia) y mientras, le tiro otras consultas, como es el tema de calibrar los dispositivos? el arta me pide que calibre la placa de sonido, tanto la entrada (con un generador) como la salida (con un voltimetro), y despues pide que calibremos el mic... todo esto, es muy necesario? hay que hacerlo cada vez que use el arta? 

otra cosita mas, me bajé una version demo del lspCad (la version 6 y la 5.22) como se usa? tiene un entorno horrible, y una ayuda peor todavia... ahí sería barbaro (si tenes tiempo, ganas, y ninguna cosa mas importante que hacer) que entre todos hagamos un tutorial sobre este topico (uso de soft y hardware, para medir, calcular y diseñar cajas acusticas) ya que la info sobre este tipo de cosas en el foro esta muy difusa dentro de los distintos hilos que andan por el foro. y sobre el LspCad hay muy poco y casi nada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2012)

Lo de 2.5 vías es una cosa medio rara, por que usa dos woofers iguales, uno para graves y otro para graves-medios...y luego el tweeter, que supongo que lo deben cortar no-muy-alto para que se integre "mas o menos bien". No me imagino que tan "refinado" pueda ser el crossover, pero por lo que he visto en algunas fotos de ellos (de unas FOCAL en DVDM, que según lo que veo, el que las estaba desarmando no tenía NPI de que se trataba), parece que al woofer que actúa como tal le vá un corte superior en primer orden, y al otro woofer le va un corte superior en segundo orden pero mas alto, igual al corte inferior del tweeter, también de segundo orden. De esa forma ambos woofers trabajan juntos en bajas frecuencias con uan atenuación suave del woofer a medida que sube la fcia. El woofer-medio tira un poco mas arriba hasta el corte del tweeter, y desde ahí sigue este...

En verdad me gustaría ver como es la rsta en frecuencia REAL de ese coso, por que mas allá de los orgasmos acústicos que dicen que producen yo dudo que la integración sea tan "buena" como debería serlo. La idea no suena muy descabellada, pero de ahí a que suene tan bien como dicen....hummmmmm


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 24, 2012)

Lo del 2.5 es lo que dice Eduardo ... uno de los woofers cortado mas abajo , entre otras cosas para compensar el baffle step . Estuve viendo los divisores que propone SEAS en sus kits y algunos son asi....
No me parece tan mala idea .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2012)

No es necesariamente mala, pero hay que ver la SPL que se obtiene de ambos mid-woofers en conjunto (y operando en bass-reflex) y la integración entre ellos cuando comienza a caer la rsta del "woofer".
No sé...me parece una solución mas o menos válida, pero medio "forzada".


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 24, 2012)

En baja frecuencia , funcionan los dos ... y cerca de eso esta la Fb . La unica cuestion es ubicar el corte del mas bajo respecto del otro . 
Obvio que no es para super Hi-End ni la panacea del activo ni la LT .


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 24, 2012)

Si esta bien hecho el 2.5 vías anda bastante bien, el tema es calcular correctamente la compensación del bafle stepp, de todas formas, prefiero hacer un dos vías o tres vías de toda la vida, y el bafle stepp corregirlo mediante crossover pasivo o por activo.
Creo que la mejor solución es tener dos monitores chicos como los que esta haciendo Ezavalla y unos tres o cuatro subwoofers para podes ubicarlos en posiciones estratégicas para anular nodos de forma pasiva y solo corregir por activo “pequeños detalles”, por otro lado, los monitores pequeños deberían estar cortados a unos 80hz para que la imagen estereo sea optima...
Yo ya tengo los monitores, ahora me faltan los cuatro sub´s jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Si esta bien hecho el 2.5 vías anda bastante bien, el tema es calcular correctamente la compensación del bafle stepp, de todas formas, prefiero hacer un dos vías o tres vías de toda la vida, y el bafle stepp corregirlo mediante crossover pasivo o por activo.


Opino exactamente lo mismo .
Vos has visto las fotos del XO Focal en DVDM... y el baffle step....bien gracias , pero bueno, son bastante estrechas


juanfilas dijo:


> Creo que la mejor solución es tener dos monitores chicos como los que esta haciendo Ezavalla y unos tres o cuatro subwoofers para podes ubicarlos en posiciones estratégicas para anular nodos de forma pasiva y solo corregir por activo “pequeños detalles”, por otro lado, los monitores pequeños deberían estar cortados a unos 80hz para que la imagen estereo sea optima...


Los míos van a andar sobre los 100Hz (ya van por los 110Hz solo con el relleno y el volumen de la caja, pero no puedo bajarlos mas por ese lado...LPM, debería haber usado cajas un poquito mas profundas  aunque no se vieran tan proporcionadas).


juanfilas dijo:


> Yo ya tengo los monitores, ahora me faltan los cuatro sub´s jaja


WARNING!!!!!
Posible enojo  de la patrona


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 24, 2012)

Cuatro Subs !!! ( acá iria una expresion algo grosera ) ... Antes que eso hay que acustizar un poco el lugar de escucha ME PARECE ... obvio con las consideraciones de WAF correspondientes.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 29, 2012)

Para el que diga que Steps no sirve para divisores, muestro medicion del filtro L-R de teoricos 3300Hz de cruce para mi reforma de bafflecitos .


Puse la "salida" de microfono directo a la resistencia de carga , volumen muy bajo . No observe las cosas raras que habia visto la otra vez que quise medir.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 29, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Puse la "salida" de microfono directo a la resistencia de carga , volumen muy bajo . No observe las cosas raras que habia visto la otra vez que quise medir.



Antonio, se ve impecable, entonces el problema era el volumen alto?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 29, 2012)

No , antes habia puesto un divisor resistivo para atenuar y proteger la entrada de la PC ( no estoy seguro que fuera eso ) . Ahora conecte directo ,por eso digo que tuve que cuidar el volumen.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 28, 2012)

estimados popes del audio HIFI, aca sigo, tratando de aprender a usar este programejo, y a interpretar qué es lo que me esta diciendo, en esta ocación, posteo la medicion de mis nuevas columnas TSi300 de polkaudio ... a 50cms de distancia, mic en el eje del tweeter, driveada con mi ampli valvular (para los que dicen que los valvulares no tienen respuesta plana )

opiniones?

PD: alguien que me explique como se mide el CSD?!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 28, 2012)

Se ve muy bien hazard! que put*** que es la reflexión del piso, justo a 160hz, como en mi caso y casi todos los que he visto!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 28, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Se ve muy bien hazard! que put*** que es la reflexión del piso, justo a 160hz, como en mi caso y casi todos los que he visto!!!


si, me llamó la atencion ese dip, estoy casi convencido de que eso es a causa de como esta implementada la sintonia de esta caja(por abajo del bafle), ademas, tengo muy cerca de donde tengo colocadas las columnas, el pasillo del palier y el pasillito de entrada al depto, descontaba que venia por ahi tambien ese dip, vos que opinas juan? 
otra cosa que noté es que fuera del eje del tweeter(en realidad puse el mic a 2 metros de distancia del frente de las cajas, y a la altura de la cabeza, tipo 1.60 metros y midiendo con un solo mic la respuesta de ambas cajas, poniendolo en el centro entre ambas, para ver como responde en el punto de escucha) la respuesta es plana hasta los 10KHz, pero a partir de ahí la respuesta cae a unos 10dB/8va (20KHz)


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 28, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si, me llamó la atencion ese dip, estoy casi convencido de que eso es a causa de como esta implementada la sintonia de esta caja(por abajo del bafle), ademas, tengo muy cerca de donde tengo colocadas las columnas, el pasillo del palier y el pasillito de entrada al depto, descontaba que venia por ahi tambien ese dip, vos que opinas juan?
> otra cosa que noté es que fuera del eje del tweeter(en realidad puse el mic a 2 metros de distancia del frente de las cajas, y a la altura de la cabeza, tipo 1.60 metros y midiendo con un solo mic la respuesta de ambas cajas, poniendolo en el centro entre ambas, para ver como responde en el punto de escucha) la respuesta es plana hasta los 10KHz, pero a partir de ahí la respuesta cae a unos 10dB/8va (20KHz)



Eso es normal ya que el mic que tenes (lo conozco  ) esta calibrado para medir en campo directo y si medís en campo difuso (a 2 metros ya es bastante difuso) tenes una caída de 6 - 10 db/oct en alta frec. simplemente son dos formas de medir, lo importante es saber para que fue diseñado el mic y considerarlo a la hora de medir, si estuviese calibrado para campo difuso si medís en campo cercano la respuesta subiría 6-10db en alta frecuencia


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 29, 2012)

Gauchitos los Polk ! ... los tiene mi compadre , lleve todo para medirselos hace poco y me olvidé "solo" el cable del microfono!!!
Lo comparamos con los "made in Santa Fe" que hice yo y en 50Hz me DESTROZÓ . De asqueroso y vengativo que soy , le saque la tapa de la bornera  y le mostré como era su crossover "Hi end" ....
Caps electroliticos y bobina con hierro. Pero aun asi andan lindo.
La salida de graves abajo esta muy interesante , siempre y cuando no lo pongas en piso alfombrado.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 29, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gauchitos los Polk ! ... los tiene mi compadre , lleve todo para medirselos hace poco y me olvidé "solo" el cable del microfono!!!
> Lo comparamos con los "made in Santa Fe" que hice yo y en 50Hz me DESTROZÓ . De asqueroso y vengativo que soy , le saque la tapa de la bornera  y le mostré como era su crossover "Hi end" ....
> Caps electroliticos y bobina con hierro. Pero aun asi andan lindo.
> La salida de graves abajo esta muy interesante , siempre y cuando no lo pongas en piso alfombrado.



jajaja, cuanto rencor que tenes ahí dentro antonio ... y sabes como suenan los graves en esta caja con un ampli con muy bajo factor de amortiguamiento?!... por mas despacito que lo pongas como suenan esos graves!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 30, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> jajaja, cuanto rencor que tenes ahí dentro antonio ... y sabes como suenan los graves en esta caja con un ampli con muy bajo factor de amortiguamiento?!... por mas despacito que lo pongas como suenan esos graves!



¿Bueno y las fotos de los Polk? ¡queremos ver!
Yo de las marcas de audio "Hi-Fi" de venta masiva la que mas me gusta es Polk (creo que ya te lo había dicho) ya que normalmente suenan muy bien y calculan el filtro en base a una respuesta plana y no a una respuesta "agradable" como Focal por ejemplo, lamentablemente por esto, se venden mas estas marcas que dibujan la respuesta que Polk 
La otra que anda normalmente muy bien es Jamo...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 30, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿Bueno y las fotos de los Polk? ¡queremos ver!
> Yo de las marcas de audio "Hi-Fi" de venta masiva la que mas me gusta es Polk (creo que ya te lo había dicho) ya que normalmente suenan muy bien y calculan el filtro en base a una respuesta plana y no a una respuesta "agradable" como Focal por ejemplo, lamentablemente por esto, se venden mas estas marcas que dibujan la respuesta que Polk
> La otra que anda normalmente muy bien es Jamo...


bueno, vos sabes muy bien que estuve entre las jamo (otro precio obviamente) y las polk... la verdad, por lo que valen, estoy mas que conforme con mis cajitas 

en cuanto a las fotos, cuando tenga una camara digna (no la del celu) volveré a publicar fotos.... mi TZ3 de lumix, paso a mejor vida hace un año, y todavia la extraño

*[offtopic ON]*
¡¿para cuando una reunion audiofila?! hace tiempo que quiero presentar en sociedad mi equipete
*[offtopic OFF]*


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 2, 2012)

nuevos chiches para medir con ARTA y/o/u otro programa 
La verdad es que salió una fortuna el conjunto, pero era algo que quería tener y ademas, me gustan las cosas bien hechas 
Los niveles de distorsión son virtualmente inexistentes y el ruido de fondo también (algo de -105db con los potes al palo)
El mic es mini, aprox. la mitad de tamaño quel el ECM8000.

Placa Focusrite 2i2
Mic DBX RTA-M
Cables: el corto para el lazo: Plug´s Amphenol con cable Amphenol, balanceado. El largo del mic:  XLR´s Neutrik y cable Neotech, balanceado.













Toy contento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2012)

Que mas se puede decir...  








Y por supuesto:           
​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 2, 2012)

que lindo tener chiches nuevos con qué jugar!
      
lo suyo impresionante juan!


----------



## Quercus (Oct 3, 2012)

Con la idea de comprar un micrófono para medición  he visto este post.
He consultando el precio del ECM8000 en un comercio online *y por curiosidad,* consulte también ese equipo que ha comprado juanfilas, y un hermano mayor que les llegaba el 8 de octubre:

http://djmania.es/focusrite-scarlett-2i2-p-16707.html
http://djmania.es/focusrite-scarlett-2i4-p-25199.html
http://djmania.es/dbx-rta-m-p-15193.html
http://djmania.es/behringer-ecm8000-condensado-p-3221.html

Yo no tengo ni idea de mediciones, tendre que leer y preguntar, pero a medida que leo, veo su importancia si queremos corregir y tener buen sonido, asi que habrá que empezar desde abajo y cuanto antes.
Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Oct 3, 2012)

Juan  por tu nuevo equipo, (si queres probarlo te llevo mis parlantitos ), bueno mas que FELICITACIONES !!!!}, un saludo cordial, sergio.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 3, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> que lindo tener chiches nuevos con qué jugar!
> 
> lo suyo impresionante juan!


 
Lo bueno de cuando me caliento por cosas nuevas, es que vendo las viejas a dos mangos  

Quercus: Hay placas mas baratas que la Focusrite que andan de 10 para medir, como la Alesis, m-audio o la Tascam us122mkII, es mas, la que tenia antes (ART teconology) andaba de 10 y es la única con alimentación externa o bateria.
Yo compre la Focusrite por que tengo que hacer otras mediciones mas finas donde tener un ruido de base de -80db a -100db puede marcar una diferencia, pero a efectos prácticos, el ECM8000 + ART o Tascam sobra 

pd: que buenos precios en España! la mitad de lo que salen acá


----------



## Quercus (Oct 3, 2012)

Gracias por el dato, NO, no pensaba comprar la Focusrite,  para el uso que le pueda dar ahora, con algo barato me sobra, ya que comentas algunas que van bien y son baratas las veré. 
  La tienda física de esa página web, la tengo a cien metros de las tiendas de electrónica donde compro y a unos 5 kilometros de mi casa, una sorpresa…

  Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 3, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Lo bueno de cuando me caliento por cosas nuevas, es que vendo las viejas a dos mangos
> 
> Quercus: Hay placas mas baratas que la Focusrite que andan de 10 para medir, como la Alesis, m-audio o la Tascam us122mkII, es mas, la que tenia antes (ART teconology) andaba de 10 y es la única con alimentación externa o bateria.
> Yo compre la Focusrite por que tengo que hacer otras mediciones mas finas donde tener un ruido de base de -80db a -100db puede marcar una diferencia, pero a efectos prácticos, el ECM8000 + ART o Tascam sobra
> ...



juan, avisame cuando cambies la focusrite.... 

PD: la placa no tiene un precio prohibitivo, en ML la ví nueva a $1500 (unos u$s250), si bien no es un regalo, para el que invierte en instrumental para laburar, no es una locura...

yo ahora estoy ahorrando para comprarme este:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quien dice, para el mes que viene está en casa


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 3, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> juan, avisame cuando cambies la focusrite....
> 
> PD: la placa no tiene un precio prohibitivo, en ML la ví nueva a $1500 (unos u$s250), si bien no es un regalo, para el que invierte en instrumental para laburar, no es una locura...
> 
> ...


 

Que lindo se ve el Rigol! ojalá lo tengas pronto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2012)

Va la pregunta del millón:


A que distancia de una pared *TRASERA *colocan el baffle para medir su respuesta en frecuencia?

Luego les cuento por que lo pregunto


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 9, 2012)

mmm, yo por lo general a mas de 5-6 metros, de todas formas como enventando la medición no influyen nada los rebotes en las paredes, ademas de que cuando mido no pongo todo perpendicular a alguna pared sino que armo todo a 30° mas o menos cosa que los rebotes no sean tan directos.

¿Por ahí venia el tema de filtro peine que se te generaba con el baflecito?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 9, 2012)

Uhmm ese olorcito a descubrir la polvora me gusta! 
Yo leo atento si bien en mi caso no es muy practicable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> mmm, yo por lo general a mas de 5-6 metros, de todas formas como enventando la medición no influyen nada los rebotes en las paredes, ademas de que cuando mido no pongo todo perpendicular a alguna pared sino que armo todo a 30° mas o menos cosa que los rebotes no sean tan directos.


 Cool!!!!!
Otra pregunta: como corno se "enventanea" en el STEPS????, por que en el ARTA no se puede hacer directamente en la captura a menos de usar un generador externo, y hay que hacerlo luego de tomar la secuencia. Pero en el STEPS no sé...



juanfilas dijo:


> ¿Por ahí venia el tema de filtro peine que se te generaba con el baflecito?


Yo creo que una parte importante era eso, por que ayer medí al exterior y puse el baffle a mas o menos un metro y medio de una pared que no es muy lisa, pero la ausencia de rebotes muestra el filtro peine a la perfección y ya empecé a creer que ese era el problema.
Moraleja: girar todo el setup 90º para no tener ni frente ni fondo donde rebote el sonido ni lateral cercano que moleste....

Si en verdad este es el problema, lo mejor que he conseguido comprobar es que el baffle TOTALMENTE omnidireccional como hasta los 5kHz y un poco menos hasta los 10kHz, pero no quiero hablar antes de medir nuevamente


----------



## 2SC2922 (Oct 9, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Otra pregunta: como corno se "enventanea" en el STEPS????



Cito el manual del STEPS pagina 6  *"**El STEPS usa la ventana Kaiser y una forma especial del algoritmo DFT llamado el algoritmo Goertzel**"*. (Cosa que no se que es)

Lo que me lleva a pensar que el STEPS mide siempre enventanando y segun a la distancia que se mida uno tendria que ajustar la desde que frecuencia arranca y termina la medicion.

Es decir que cuando mas grave es la frecuencia mas distancia necesitamos(por la longitud de onda) sin que halla obstáculos como paredes, el piso, el techo, mesas, sillas, etc.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2012)

Seee...pero eso es para cuando recortas los extremos de la señal antes de meterle la FFT, entonces la ventana plancha el contenido armónico que se "escapa" debido al recorte. Es algo puramente matemático y no es la ventana temporal de captura.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Oct 9, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee...pero eso es para cuando recortas los extremos de la señal antes de meterle la FFT, entonces la ventana plancha el contenido armónico que se "escapa" debido al recorte. Es algo puramente matemático y no es la ventana temporal de captura.



Para enventanar la medicion tenes que ir al ARTA y ponerlo en modo IMPULSE RESPONSE. Te fijas el tiempo exacto del segundo impulso y esa es la primer reflexion, que si tenes una cinta metrica lo podes comprobar.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 9, 2012)

Es que si queres comprobar respuesta en frecuencia y nada mas te conviene medir por impulso y enventanar, es lo mejor, eso si, para diseñar el crossover no te sirve por que no medís respuesta en frecuencia y fase con ARTA por lo que ahí no tenes otra, STEPS y lugar con pocas reflexiones


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2012)

Me imaginaba que no iba a llegar muy lejos con el STEPS 
y con el ARTA es tal como decís y ya medí la rsta en frecuencia antes, pero no tengo ni la fase ni las distorsiones, así que voy medio jod....

Ahora subo las ultimas mediciones que hice de mis baffles.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 9, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Me imaginaba que no iba a llegar muy lejos con el STEPS
> y con el ARTA es tal como decís y ya medí la rsta en frecuencia antes, pero no tengo ni la fase ni las distorsiones, así que voy medio jod....
> 
> Ahora subo las ultimas mediciones que hice de mis baffles.



Quiero ver, quiero ver! justo hoy estuve afinando mi equipo ya que tuve el dpto solo unas cuantas horas, con lo cual, puede tener ruido rosa por un laaaargo rato  fijate en el post de los monitores como quedo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2012)

Seee...ya los ví!!!!!!!! Mepa que pronto ando por allá para verlos!!!!!
Que te puedo decir....están muuuy babosos....


----------



## ramiro77 (Oct 19, 2012)

Muchachos, vengo con una consulta que me está inquietando un poco.
Hace algo mas de un año y medio, me equipé para hacer mediciones de impedancia y T&S con el arta. Esto implicó conseguir una tarjeta de audio Infrasonic Quartet, la cual ya traía preamplificador phantom que servía de paso para mediciones de respuesta acústica.

Como jig para medir impedancia, armé esto: http://zobsky.blogspot.com.ar/2008/01/simple-loudspeaker-measurement-jig-for.html

El conjunto funcionaba óptimo. El problema viene ahora. No tengo mas la Infrasonic Quartet y estoy intentando hacer mediciones con la tarjeta onboard de mi mother (una Realtek 886/888, alguno de esos dos modelos, no recuerdo exactamente. El mother es un Xfx 750a SLI) pero a la hora de hacer la realimentación, lo único que obtengo es puro ruido.

Hay alguna razón técnica por la cual no pueda tomar mediciones con este tipo de realimentación directa en una tarjeta onboard?


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 19, 2012)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Muchachos, vengo con una consulta que me está inquietando un poco.
> Hace algo mas de un año y medio, me equipé para hacer mediciones de impedancia y T&S con el arta. Esto implicó conseguir una tarjeta de audio Infrasonic Quartet, la cual ya traía preamplificador phantom que servía de paso para mediciones de respuesta acústica.
> 
> Como jig para medir impedancia, armé esto: http://zobsky.blogspot.com.ar/2008/01/simple-loudspeaker-measurement-jig-for.html
> ...


 
Yo armaria el cable que recomiendo es este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/ que esta hecho justamente para eso, medir con la placa on board 
Leé el post y fijate si hay alguna diferencia con lo que estas usando ahora, por que con la onboard deberia funcionar sin problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## ramiro77 (Oct 19, 2012)

Gracias Juan!!
Difiere totalmente. Lo que yo hacía era un loop entre la salida y una entrada, y luego otro loop entre la misma salida y otra entrada distinta pero con una resistencia de referencia en serie.
Totalmente pasivo y sin el amplificador. Me voy a armar el tuyo así mido los T&S de lo que te comenté.

Un abrazo!


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 19, 2012)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Gracias Juan!!
> Difiere totalmente. Lo que yo hacía era un loop entre la salida y una entrada, y luego otro loop entre la misma salida y otra entrada distinta pero con una resistencia de referencia en serie.
> Totalmente pasivo y sin el amplificador. Me voy a armar el tuyo así mido los T&S de lo que te comenté.
> 
> Un abrazo!


 
Na, usa el método que propongo que es mucho mas simple y 100% fiable Saludos!


----------



## aguirregus (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola Juan, estoy viendo el manual de steps y veo la necesidad de un pre para el mic.
Yo tengo un DBX igualito al tuyo y una palca ESI U46 DJ http://www.esi-audio.com/products/u46dj/
Vos usás algun pre para que el mic entre por línea o directamente conectás el mic a la placa? podrias comentar como
conectas todo para usar el steps?
Saludos y muchas gracias!!


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 22, 2012)

si la placa tiene Phantom (me imagino que si) no hace falta ninún pre, la conexion es muy simple, a la entrada L se conecta el micrófono, a la entrada R se conecta la salida R de la placa, y la salida L se conecta al amplificador que vas a usar para medir, asi de simple...
Como viene por defecto ARTA con esta conexión ya estas midiendo, solo tenes que calibrar bien los niveles.

Saludos!


----------



## aguirregus (Oct 22, 2012)

OK, gracias por la respuesta Juan! Mi placa tiene un selector en el frente que te dice si la entrada la usas para mic/phono/line con lo cual al elegir mic y presionar el phantom tengo la entrada tomando lo que viene del mic, pero me inhabilita la entrada de línea.
Por ahora solamente pude probar con un pre común sin phantom y otro micro, un Shure 58 entrando por line en un canal y por el otro canal entro con lo que tomo de la salida del ampli con un divisor de tensión hecho con 2 resistencias. 
Asi es como vi la conexion en el manual de steps, supongo que tu placa es mas avanzada y soporta la conexion como decís.
Creo que no me queda otra mas que comprarme un pre con phantom


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 22, 2012)

aguirregus dijo:


> OK, gracias por la respuesta Juan! Mi placa tiene un selector en el frente que te dice si la entrada la usas para mic/phono/line con lo cual al elegir mic y presionar el phantom tengo la entrada tomando lo que viene del mic, pero me inhabilita la entrada de línea.
> Por ahora solamente pude probar con un pre común sin phantom y otro micro, un Shure 58 entrando por line en un canal y por el otro canal entro con lo que tomo de la salida del ampli con un divisor de tensión hecho con 2 resistencias.
> Asi es como vi la conexion en el manual de steps, supongo que tu placa es mas avanzada y soporta la conexion como decís.
> Creo que no me queda otra mas que comprarme un pre con phantom


 
Pero ojo que solo debe anular el line in de lado donde metes el mic con phantom, del otro no, proba lo que te digo que no creo que tengas problemas, y si anula el line in, entra con un plug balanceado (el phantom se va a masa) y listo. Pasame el modelo exacto de la placa asi la veo


----------



## aguirregus (Oct 22, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Pero ojo que solo debe anular el line in de lado donde metes el mic con phantom, del otro no, proba lo que te digo que no creo que tengas problemas, y si anula el line in, entra con un plug balanceado (el phantom se va a masa) y listo. Pasame el modelo exacto de la placa asi la veo



Fijate, la placa que tengo es la ESI U46 DJ http://www.esi-audio.com/products/u46dj/
Tiene 2 entradas estéreo, tal vez podría probar meter por una el mic y por la otra el line, pero según veo en el diagrama de steps tiene que estar todo en una misma entrada de line...
En el link tenés los datos y fotos de frente y posterior.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 22, 2012)

aguirregus dijo:


> Fijate, la placa que tengo es la ESI U46 DJ http://www.esi-audio.com/products/u46dj/
> Tiene 2 entradas estéreo, tal vez podría probar meter por una el mic y por la otra el line, pero según veo en el diagrama de steps tiene que estar todo en una misma entrada de line...
> En el link tenés los datos y fotos de frente y posterior.


 
Con ARTA (y STEPS por supuesto) no importa donde metes el retorno y donde el mic. en opciones lo podes cambiar a gusto, por defecto viene entrada L mic, entrada R lazo con la salida, pero se puede cambiar, como tu placa tiene cuatro entradas, vas a ver que en opciones te va a salir por cual entra el mic y por cual el lazo, quedate tranquilo que al poner phantom en CH1/2, no se te anula la entrada de linea CH3/4.
Yo conectaria en CH1/2 el mic con phantom (se te anula la otra entrada de ese plug por que necesitas salir en balanceado por el tema del phantom) y en la entrada CH3/4 mandaria el retorno al canal R (fijate un driagrama de ficha plug), supongo que asi te va a arrancar de una.

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola muchachos,aca ando yo con mis locuras,hace unos dias termine de armar mi sistema triamplificado para jugar en casa y con mi banda si se puedelos componentes son 18" 18LW1400 de 18sound 12" 12MB600 tambien 18sound y driver de 1" B&C DE200,hoy hice unas mediciones en un canal y me dio esto,la sala de ensayo esta con la bateria,equipos de bajo y guitarra,etc. calculo que no es el mejor lugar para medir,miren el grafico y diganme que les parece.

Gracias!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 4, 2013)

Yo te diria que segun las condiciones NO ES HORRIBLE ....y bastante planito a excepcion del pocito en 100Hz que vaya a saber si no vienen de una cancelacion . A que frecuencia cortaste el sub - mid?


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 4, 2013)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Hola muchachos,aca ando yo con mis locuras,hace unos dias termine de armar mi sistema triamplificado para jugar en casa y con mi banda si se puedelos componentes son 18" 18LW1400 de 18sound 12" 12MB600 tambien 18sound y driver de 1" B&C DE200,hoy hice unas mediciones en un canal y me dio esto,la sala de ensayo esta con la bateria,equipos de bajo y guitarra,etc. calculo que no es el mejor lugar para medir,miren el grafico y diganme que les parece.
> 
> Gracias!


 
Se ve muy bien! el valle es por la cancelación del piso o techo (olvidate de sacarla, queda sonando peor), tenes un poco exagerados los graves, pero no demasiado, asi como esta debe sonar bien power jeje.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ene 4, 2013)

Antonio el sub esta en 100hz abajo y el mid en 2khz las pendientes en L-R 12db-24db para el sub,12db-48db para el mid y 48db-48db para el driver.

Juan decis que es una cancelacion entonces? ya me parecia que tenia que subir mucho los 100hz y casi sin cambio.los grabes si estan bastante exagerados jaja lo que si es normal todos esos picos tan grandes abajo de 100hz?

Me gustaria poder medir de alguna manera para que quede todo mas plano y asi poder equalizar mejor,no se si con el famoso "enventanamiento" que nunca entendi jaja.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Ene 4, 2013)

Buenas tardes dimebag, a mi me viene sucediendo lo mismo en baja frecuencia, lo que se me ocurrio para ver la respuesta mas real es tomar la curva de camo cercano del woofer, compararla con la de campo lejano, de esta forma pude apreciar que es efecto acustico de sala y que no, si bien yo estoy cortando en 300 hz (lo que me permite tener valores donde hay menos interferencias fue la forma en que puede corregir los divisores y las atenuaciones. espero te sirva. un saludo. sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2013)

La forma mas limpia de medir es en una cámara anecoica, pero como es muy costosa, los secos como yo miden en el exterior (en el fondo de la casa, en la terraza o en otro lugar que no tenga paredes ni cosas reflectivas cerca). El "problema" de medir de esta forma es que la medición es para referencia y análisis y no es la respuesta real del sistema de parlantes en el lugar donde estarán colocados.
Si vos querés medir para ecualizar en el punto de escucha, lo unico que sirve es medir en la sala donde están los baffles y luego ecualizar esa medición, por que si usás la de espacio libre vas a corregir cualquier verdura.

PD: Filtros L-R de 48dB/oct (octavo orden)??????? Son filtros digitales o qué??????


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ene 5, 2013)

ezavalla pense en hacer como dijiste aunque sea para ver la respuesta lo mas prolija posible para ver como se comporta pero es verdad que hay que corregir en la punto de escucha.
Por el tema de los filtros uso el DCX 2496 de Behringer y el equ es un DEQ 2496 que no lo se usar como juan pero me sirve y mucho

El tema de las distorsiones estan muy altas o estan bien?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2013)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Por el tema de los filtros uso el DCX 2496 de Behringer y el equ es un DEQ 2496 que no lo se usar como juan pero me sirve y mucho


Ahhhhhh....me parecía que usabas algo así!!!! Lindos bichos.... 



lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> El tema de las distorsiones estan muy altas o estan bien?


Es que no hay eje de referencia para las distorsiones, pero corré los cursores con el mouse para ver en que valores andan... por que se ven todas "muy parejas y encimadas"


----------



## Fitap (May 11, 2014)

Hola foro, les comento que estuve leyendo el manual del ARTA y me trabe en la parte de calibracion del MIC.

Realice un test a mi tarjeta de sonido segun las indicaciones de ARTA, midiendo los mV para calibracion y haciendo loop entre la salida del canal izquierdo y la entrada del canal izquierdo.

La tarjeta es externa USB marca UtrackPro, ASIO nativo, que es justamente el controlador que seleccione desde la configuracion de dispositivos de ARTA. El cable de loop lo hice con dos plug 3/4 balanceados, nose si hay que hacer alguna proteccion o con ese cable esta bien, igual ya medi. El resultado del test por lo que puedo ver, es una tarjeta buena para usar en mediciones acusticas.

Me faltaria calibrar el MIC, es un Behinger ECM8000, para tener al menos el hardware bien para empezar a usar ARTA en todas sus formas. Nose como calibrarlo.


Slds.

Pude subir un solo archivo, las otras imagenes no me deja porque fueron subidas en un nuevo hilo que se modero.


----------



## sancas (May 14, 2014)

hola buenas.

Este micro serviría para medir con Steps frecuencia..

Superlux ECM 888 B

Puesto que no necesita alimentación externa lleva una pila 
Alguien lo ha probado?
saludos y gracias


----------



## juanfilas (May 14, 2014)

sancas dijo:


> hola buenas.
> 
> Este micro serviría para medir con Steps frecuencia..
> 
> ...



Si sirve, esta diseñado específicamente para eso


----------



## sancas (May 15, 2014)

Gracias por responder .

he montado la caja ARTA  y quiero iniciarme en el mundo de las mediciones ademas del micro, se necesita un pre-amplicador para él. quisiera preguntar como se tienen que hacer el resto de conesiones para poder medir.

Veo que en los manuales hay varias formas de medir y que esto con lleva varias formas de conectar todo 

(medición en canal doble para mediciones acústicas)
(medición en canal sencillo para mediciones acústicas)
(medición en canal semi-doble para mediciones acústicas)

 y realmente no se cual seria la que realizaría , ademas veo que hay que Calibrar la tarjeta de sonido y del micrófono no se si esto seria muy importante solo quiero medir para poder hacer unas cajas. 

seguro que es mas fácil de lo que parece pero es cuestión de cogerle el tranquillo, pero nunca esta demás la ayuda de gente como ustedes que tienen bastante experiencia en este campo bueno gracias de ante mano y saludos a todos........


----------



## sancas (Jun 11, 2014)

Bueno ya hemos podido medir algo, esto es para empezar y aprender.
El micro es un Superlux ECM 888 B y la tarjeta una m-audio transit la distancia unos 60 cm y la potencia no la se y no se como saberla, es un altavoz comercial hay van unas capturas.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 11, 2014)

Se ve mas que bonito , sancas ... debe haber sido bastante baja potencia . La distorsion no es de lo mejor , pero si dices que es un parlante comun , esta normal . Pero buena respuesta .
Deberias fijarte si no se saturó la entrada , porque cuando satura, sube distorsion pero la respuesta es engañosamente plana. ( Lo que digo es bajar el volumen de la PC y subir el del amplificador )


----------



## sancas (Jun 11, 2014)

ok gracias, entiendo que eso se hace  cuando se calibra la tarjeta ( Lo que digo es bajar el volumen de la PC y subir el del amplificador ), otra cosa como se cuando entrego 1w.

Quiero practicar y practicar midiendo varias veces para ir cogiendo un poco de esperiencia, por que yo no tengo muchos conocimientos de esto, pero si empeño en aprender. 

Seguire subiendo todo lo que mida para ir aprendiendo de vuestros consejos gracias.........


----------



## sancas (Jun 12, 2014)

he estado leyendo un poco y he llegado a la conclusión de que midiendo la salida del ampli con un polimetro en paralelo si da 2,85v en Ac y el altavoz es de 8 Ohm, seria un watio de potencia.
Corrijan me si me equivoco, gracias.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jun 12, 2014)

Aca unas mediciones que hice conparando mis cajas con parlante 18Sound 12MB600 + Driver B&C DE250 contra unas JBL JRX100 tambien de 12",que les parece? estan bien las mediciones? lo unico que se es que rompi con el mito del dueño de las JBL que segun el era algo "de jerarquia"...con lo que valen las JBL armo mis cajas y ademas de ser de mucha mas potencia me sobra plata..

Atencion! (las dos cajas fueron medidas sin NADA de EQ,todo plano para ambas)

Otro detalle es que a mis cajas no se si en las mediciones las puse bien en fase porque son bi-amplificadas y con el ultradrive hago la alineacion pero no recuerdo si lo habia hecho antes de la medicion


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 13, 2014)

sancas dijo:


> he estado leyendo un poco y he llegado a la conclusión de que midiendo la salida del ampli con un polimetro en paralelo si da 2,85v en Ac y el altavoz es de 8 Ohm, seria un watio de potencia.
> Corrijan me si me equivoco, gracias.



El unico problema que puedes tener es que tu voltimetro no responda bien en frecuencia , deberias fijarte si tiene una especificacion , no es lo mismo 50Hz que 1000. 

IDIMEBAGI : linda tu medicion ! fijate que el JBL no esté en contrafase por el par de "pozos" que presenta ....


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jun 13, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El unico problema que puedes tener es que tu voltimetro no responda bien en frecuencia , deberias fijarte si tiene una especificacion , no es lo mismo 50Hz que 1000.
> 
> IDIMEBAGI : linda tu medicion ! fijate que el JBL no esté en contrafase por el par de "pozos" que presenta ....



Gracias Antonio,viste que horrible ese pozo? de verdad parece que hay un problema en el cruze pero eso ya viene asi de fabrica con el crossover pasivo y nunca se toco nada,encima ya se las llevo el dueño si no la desarmaba y daba vuelta la polaridad del driver por si las moscas.

Como ves el tema de las distorsiones en mi sistema? no se bien cuantos db's por debajo es aceptable,si me podes responder eso o juanfilas la tiene mas clara con ese tema,despues creo que demasiado lineal por ser audio profesional y tambien por ser un parlante de tanta potencia (450w AES) y considerando que el EQ esta desactivado para las mediciones


----------



## sancas (Jun 14, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El unico problema que puedes tener es que tu voltimetro no responda bien en frecuencia , deberias fijarte si tiene una especificacion , no es lo mismo 50Hz que 1000.
> 
> Gracias por contestar, este es el multimetro que utilizare crees que serviría.
> 
> ...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 15, 2014)

Podrias pedir/conseguir un osciloscopio ... y comparar lo que mides con lo que te muestra el osciloscopio  ... si mal no leo el manual dice segun el modelo que su respuesta es hasta 400-1000 Hz .
podrias tomar la lectura a unos 300Hz y decir que esa es el nivel adecuado.
Pero es interesante contrastarlo para ver que tan lineal es tu generador de señal .



Idi:  la distorsion me parece buena ... tenes 40dB casi de diferencia ... yo no he medido mejor , si bien no se a que potencia lo hiciste, lo ideal standarizado es a 1 W  .
Ademas fijate que el Steps tiene una funcion que te da la distorsion en % ... debajo de 1% es buena.

Saludos


----------



## sancas (Jun 17, 2014)

Gracias Antonio por responder.

Tengo una duda cuando mido, como me aconsejaste subir el volumen del ampli  y bajar el del ordenador, lo probé y todo bien, pero se me ocurrió bajar del todo el volumen del ampli, y al bajarlo la gráfica del programa   
sube, siempre pensé que si bajas el volumen del ampli al no reproducirse sonido a través del altavoz y por consecuencia el micro no recibir señal la gráfica bajaría, y mi sorpresa fue que sube.

He probado un woofer con su filtro y lo mismo cuando el woofer cae en frecuencia la grafica no baja sino sube mi pregunta es. ¿Es esto normal? o estoy haciendo algo mal.....


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 17, 2014)

Estas haciendo algo mal! 
Fijate que canal tomas de referencia , eso se configura. ( es el que viene de la resistencia , no del parlante )


----------



## sancas (Jun 18, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estas haciendo algo mal!
> Fijate que canal tomas de referencia , eso se configura. ( es el que viene de la resistencia , no del parlante )



¿Es este el cuadro donde se hace?, 

 Utilizo la caja arta para medir, la he estado comprobando y esta bien seguiremos probando....


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 19, 2014)

Pero puedes tener los canales invertidos ( Es de facil que suceda!! ) ... prueba poner el "Response Channel" a right y mide de nuevo.....


----------



## Fitap (Jun 21, 2014)

Buenas noches gente, despues de leer un poco acerca del Steps me puse a medir cada uno de los parlantes para sacar la frd que junto a la zma puedo empezar a modelar el XO.

Como para saber si estoy bien encaminado les dejo una medicion del woofer, hice las calibraciones pertinentes del Arta, salvo una sola cosa, el mic use una archivo sacado de internet.

A proposito, las curvas zma y frd las estoy sacando con los parlantes colocados en su caja, esta bien no?

Seguiremos ...


----------



## fabybu (Ago 21, 2014)

Buenos días gente!
Tengo una consulta, si bien por el momento realizo las mediciones con un micrófono común y corriente tipo electret de PC (esos de 20 pesos), algún día compraré un buen micrófono para mediciones. Lo que no comprendo es por qué se utiliza un MIC como el ECM8000 con una respuesta omnidireccional.

Estaba viendo uno de los post de Juanfilas donde pone materiales absorventes detrás del bafle y detrás del micrónofo para hacer las mediciones:

Ver el archivo adjunto 42132

Entiendo que se busca medir (por ejemplo haciendo una medición de campo cercano) únicamente lo que sale del parlante por el frente, pero si el ECM8000 capta lo que viene de atrás por rebotes, ¿no sería mas recomentable poner un mic mas directivo?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2014)

Fijate en esto que lo explica un especialista del tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/922206/


----------



## fabybu (Ago 22, 2014)

Excelenteee!! Realmente en ese tema desaparecieron todas las dudas que tenía en cuanto al mic para las mediciones.

Gracias!!


----------



## guylle (Ago 30, 2014)

Hola, me interesa conocer y ejecutar, los programas del grupo ARTA, como no tengo experiencia con los mismos, pregunto si la placa de sonido del adjunto, sirve para comenzar con las pruebas de aprendizaje.
y de servir, que es lo que hay que tener en cuenta, respecto de esta placa.
En algún post, vi que también podría usarse una de esas chiquitas y económicas también USB, con salida de auriculares y entrada de MIC, pero esta entrada no es mono??
Gracias anticipadas, Guylle


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2014)

Esa es la que yo uso para medir los baffles, y por el precio es bastante buena.
Esta es la curva de respuesta en frecuencia y THD.

Ver el archivo adjunto 81431

Como verás, la THD en muy baja frecuencia es mas o menos alta, sobre los -40 dB, pero los parlantes distorsionan mas que eso cuando operan a esas frecuencias.


----------



## guylle (Ago 30, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg, un gusto, gracias por tu rápida respuesta a mi inquietud
Estoy leyendo los post, y al mismo tiempo el tutorial de arta, en su  versión en español, hay  bastante por estudiar, me parece que voy a tener que ir despacio, por que sino en lugar de saturar el MIC, voy a saturar el neuronaje.
Esta muy interesante el tema, veré como avanzo teniendo en cuenta el poco tiempo disponible.
El objetivo final, es aprender todo lo que se pueda, para concretar un sistema 2.1 lo mas pulido posible. Pero para eso todavía falta un tranco largo...
Gracias nuevamente y por aquí andaremos con alguna otra consulta..


----------



## guylle (Ago 31, 2014)

Estos son los resultados correspondientes a  la placa de sonido interna de la PC.


----------



## guylle (Sep 6, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg, este es el resultado de la prueba,  en el modo analizador de espectro, de la placa 
de sonido USB ENCORE ENMAB-8CM.
El TDH+N, parece ser un poco alto, no??


----------



## fabybu (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola.
Justo en un momento en que no puedo gastar un peso para mis hobbies, un amigo me comenta que tiene esta placa USB externa Encore que ya no usa porque la cambió por una M-Audio. 

guylle, realicé algunas de las mediciones a la placa. 
Lo primero que hice es instalarla en la compu de escritorio, tiene W7. Lo que me dió fue:



Luego, instalé la plaquita en una notebook bien viejita que tengo en casa con Windows XP. Configurando de la misma manera al ARTA lo que me dió fue:



W7 debe estar haciendo algo raro.
Instalé el ASIO pero no llegué a hacerlo andar bien hasta ahora. Creo que en W7 hay uno en reemplazo o algo así.

Pruebo una vez mas (en hacerla andar en el Seven) y sino la voy a usar en la notebook y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2014)

Lo que te está molestando es el ruido de fondo... la parte *N* del THD+N de la medición, cosa que es bastante lógica en una PC de escritorio con todo el bardo interno de la placa de video, discos y toda la bola, pero para medir respuesta de parlantes/baffles, que tienen una THD al menos 10 veces mas grande, esa plaquita Encore va muy bien...


----------



## guylle (Sep 17, 2014)

Un gusto fabybu, hola Dr Zzoidberg.
Esta es la prueba con la pc de escritorio, la anterior fue con una netbook (viejita) con W7.
Por lo que se  puede observar, se comporta mejor en la de escritorio, ojo que no es " la computadora", bastante viejita tambien, pero le toca bancarse todas la achurias.
La caja ARTA esta lista, voy a medir unos parlantes nuevos Pioneer (car audio) de 6.5 pulgadas. que hace años descansan en placard.
Me pregunto, se podrán usar en rango medio, para un sistema 2.1 :??????
Nuevamente Gracias...


----------



## Fitap (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola guylle, creo que no deberias tener problemas en cubrir el rango medio con esos parlantes que mencionas, al vuelo te contesto porque hay que medidrlos para saber como son, ahora te pregunto, vos vas por un 2.1, osea, un stereo con refuerzo de graves, como vas a cubrir las demas frecuencias?


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 18, 2014)

guylle dijo:


> La caja ARTA esta lista, voy a medir unos parlantes nuevos Pioneer (car audio) de 6.5 pulgadas. que hace años descansan en placard.
> Me pregunto, se podrán usar en rango medio, para un sistema 2.1 :??????
> Nuevamente Gracias...



Todos dicen que los parlantes de auto son malos ... yo tengo varios pares de Pioneer funcionando y me gustan mucho. Obvio que hay que armarlos sin rejilla . 
Andan muy bien en 2.1 . Pero es MI opinion .
He posteado algunas cosas sobre ellos .


----------



## guylle (Sep 18, 2014)

Hola Fitap , AntoniooAA y Cnia....
Básicamente la idea es la siguiente: Crossover activo (version Dr Zoidberg), dos amplificadores (versión Crimson, también de este foro), uno para medios bajos y agudos y el otro para el sub.
A pesar que a veces no se puede hacer maravillas, es muy interesante utilizar elementos que ya tenemos u opciones mas económicas, en lo que se refiere a parlantes, y lograr buenos resultados. No todo es cuestión de guita...
Los Pioneer de 6,5', tienen un cono mas chico en el centro y suspensión, veremos... 
Dr Zoidberg, 0.19 de TDH+N en la netbook, no es motivo para no hacer las mediciones con esta usando la encore usb ? La de escritorio da mucho menos, pero en el lugar donde esta ubicada es muy incomodo  hacer pruebas de este tipo..
Como siempre, gracias.


----------



## Fitap (Sep 18, 2014)

Porsupuesto que no siempre es cuestion de guita, hay un mundo mejor... pero sale mas caro :cabezon:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2014)

guylle dijo:


> Dr Zoidberg, 0.19 de TDH+N en la netbook, no es motivo para no hacer las mediciones con esta usando la encore usb ? La de escritorio da mucho menos, pero en el lugar donde esta ubicada es muy incomodo  hacer pruebas de este tipo..


No me dirijás las consultas a mí por que te perdés las respuestas de los demás...

Se puede medir sin drama en la notebook, sobre todo si te queda cómoda para ir al lugar de medición. En lo que vas a medir no importa tanto la THD, así que dale para adelante, pero no te apresurés a sacar conclusiones respecto a la "fidelidad" del parlante.


----------



## guylle (Sep 19, 2014)

Noooooo, apuro no hay , lo que si hay es mucho por leer y aprender..y lo mas complicado hasta el momento, es conseguir el tan preciado TIEMPO DISPONIBLE, este si que es caro..
Grs..


----------



## el chimbo (Abr 14, 2015)

perdón por revivir el tema pero tengo unas cuantas dudas para hacer una medición de respuesta en frecuencia con steps (arta) creo que es el lugar adecuado para hacerla en ves de
crear un nuevo post para que el que tenga la misma duda en algún futuro le pueda servir

en donde me pierdo es en la parte de calibración  





me han prestado una tarjeta y un micrófono Omnidireccional 

adjunto las fotos





a groso modo sin hacer la calibracion hice una medicion de un parlante y al presionar en el boton de distorsion aparecia la grafica, la medicion fue hecha por 1/12 otc. 

pero quisiera que por favor me ayudaran para saber de que manera puedo hacer una medición decente.

de antemano gracias  y saludos desde El salvador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2015)

el chimbo dijo:


> a groso modo sin hacer la calibracion hice una medicion de un parlante *y al presionar en el boton de distorsion aparecia la grafica*, la medicion fue hecha por 1/12 otc.


  
Cual gráfica...????



el chimbo dijo:


> pero quisiera que por favor me ayudaran *para saber de que manera puedo hacer una medición decente*.


  
Por que "decente"...???

Si no subís fotos de lo que mediste no podemos hacer mucho.... y por ahí es mejor que midas con el ARTA y no con el STEPs

*PD:* Lindo equipo  
.


----------



## el chimbo (Abr 14, 2015)

gracias por contestar 

 aqui la mediciones










decente  porque no se si asi esta bien.

aqui el parlante medido


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 14, 2015)

el chimbo dijo:


> gracias por contestar
> 
> aqui la mediciones
> 
> ...



Eso huele a que no estas conectando la salida del otro canal (el que no va al amplificador) a la otra entrada de la placa de audio para que el soft pueda comprar la respuesta ideal vs la tomada por el mic.

También puede ser por que los niveles estan en 0.


----------



## el chimbo (Abr 14, 2015)

gracias juan 

la salida L va hacia el amplificador
entonces hice lo que comentas
realimente la salida R hacia la otra entrada de la interface 

hice de nuevo la medición solo que como comentava el DR. que me fuera por ARTA esta es la 
medicion en ARTA.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 16, 2015)

Ahora si se ve bien! y mide bien


----------



## el chimbo (Abr 17, 2015)

Gracias amigo juan  
te comento que me anime a hacer esto después que lei varios post tuyos .
gracias por aclararme las dudas a ti y al DR. Zoidberg.  


Saludos!!!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Abr 28, 2015)

Gente,necesito que me aclaren algo un poco urgente...como hago para medir un parlante doble bobina? hago la medicion normal con una sola bobina o las pongo en paralelo??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2015)

Como las vayas a conectar en la aplicacion real.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Abr 28, 2015)

Gracias Dr. igualmente no hubo forma de medirlo al parlante,es un bomber doble bobina pero no se dejo medir como los demas parlantes,muuuuuuy raro...encontre los litros de la caja recomendada por la GUEB y listo


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 30, 2015)

IDIMEBAGI:
date una vuelta por esta página:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/DVC/DVC.htm


----------



## polilapo (Ago 5, 2016)

Buenas tardes,una consulta,esta aparatejo me servirá para medir respuesta con la caja ARTA? no tengo un ampli de calidad y compre este DAC para pasar los vinilos a la compu y como tiene volumen para las salidas pense en usarlo. SIRVE? gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 6, 2016)

Estimado:

Eso ( creo ) es un preamp de Phono , bien para lo que lo compraste . Pero NO tiene potencia como para medir respuesta .

El ampli que necesitas no tiene que ser la gran calidad ya que el Arta compara la señal generada con la leida , de modo que cancela las variaciones que puede tener el ampli .( hasta cierto punto ) . Solo es necesario que no de asco ....
Y las distorsiones de un ampli son bastante menores que lo que vas a medir .


----------



## polilapo (Ago 6, 2016)

Buenos dias,gracias por la respuesta,era una duda nomas que tenia con este equipo. Saludos y grcd


----------



## Christian 4 ruedas (Sep 3, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como las vayas a conectar en la aplicacion real.



Estimado Dr. Zoidberg

Mi nombre es Christian, y desde hace un par de años vengo dándole vuelta a un deseo, el cual es armar un par de cajas acústicas. Mi pedido pasa por entender que necesito de un tutor para evacuar dudas, ya que mi conocimiento es acotado. Podría usted cumplir ese rol? Creo que esta demás aclararlo, pero no demandare celeridad en las respuestas, ni nada por el estilo.

Esperando una respuesta positiva
Le agradezco el tiempo dedicado.
Christian V.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 3, 2016)

Dr. Ante una petición así es imposible negarse.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2016)

Christian 4 ruedas dijo:


> Estimado Dr. Zoidberg
> 
> Mi nombre es Christian, y desde hace un par de años vengo dándole vuelta a un deseo, el cual es armar un par de cajas acústicas. Mi pedido pasa por entender que necesito de un tutor para evacuar dudas, ya que mi conocimiento es acotado. Podría usted cumplir ese rol? Creo que esta demás aclararlo, pero no demandare celeridad en las respuestas, ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> ...


Hola Christian.
Según mi forma de ver las cosas y de la manera que siempre las he hecho, muchas veces se hace necesario alguien que te tire un par de pistas para saber por donde arrancar, o que libro leer o a quien preguntarle "el como se hace". Hace 8 años creé mi primer tema en el foro, y que trataba sobre los parámetros Thiele-Small, como medirlos usando la planilla de Rod Elliot y como tratar de entender las simulaciones del WinISD.
Desde entonces ya ha pasado mucha agua bajo el puente, y ahora hay muchos foristas que descosen el tema, que han experimentado mucho más que yo y que conocen en detalle la física y la  matemática detrás del comportamiento electroacústico de los parlantes.

Por todo esto, si bien te agradezco mucho la proposición que me has hecho, te recomiendo que tengas por tutor a TODO el foro, que realices tu consultas en forma global al foro y que recojas todas las respuestas que recibas, por que de todas ellas siempre vas a aprender algo. Y no solo eso, todo lo que vos consultés y te respondan será conocimiento que se desparramará por todo el foro, sirviéndote no solo a vos, sino a todos los que quieran incorporarlo a su intelecto.

La construcción del conocimiento es un proceso progresivo, donde las nuevas cosas que se aprenden se cimientan sobre otras cosas aprendidas y consolidadas antes. Yo soy ingeniero, y aprender esto no me costó "demasiado" por que tengo un cierto manejo de la matemática, la física y la electrónica necesaria, pero la distancia entre leerlo, aprenderlo y consolidarlo es muy variable en función de los recursos que tengas disponibles... que no solo son conocimientos previos, sino también equipamiento de medida, posibilidad de conseguir transductores decentes, tiempo para hacer cola en la aduana , etc, etc

Todo esto para decirte que, si tal como comentás, tus conocimientos son acotados, no solo vas a necesitar un tutor, sino que vas a tener que dedicar tiempo a aprender cosas nuevas para entender que es lo que estás haciendo... si es que querés tener el control de lo que sucede.

Por supuesto, desde ya contá conmigo y con el foro para ayudarte en lo que pueda cuando hagas las consultas, pero no descartes el apoyo de mucha gente que sabe mucho del tema, por que siempre vas a encontrar soluciones alternativas en el brain-storming de los temas.

Saludos!


----------



## Christian 4 ruedas (Sep 3, 2016)

Estimados, entiendo que la posibilidad mas tangible de compartir la experiencia de plasmar este sueño, va a ser subir el paso a paso en el foro. Abrire el tema y subire fotos al respecto. Muchas gracias Dr. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## alexanderaguilar (Nov 3, 2016)

Buenas como van
Quria hacer una consulta si o es mucho problema... 
hace poco realice unas mediciones de distorsión con STEPS pero como no tengo mucha (o nada) de experiencia con dicho software no se si realice bien la medición o que... ademas de esto me gustaría que alguien me ayudara a interpretar el gráfico ya que no se por donde abordarlo.

muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## polilapo (Nov 4, 2016)

Buenas noches. E intentado medir respuesta con Arta y Steps y me sale las graficas que adjunto,no tengo idea cual es el problema (calculo que de configuracion) medi impedancia y sintonia de las cajas con Limp y todo de diez,probé el mic a ver si funcionaba y todo ok,el ampli es un TDA2030 y compu de escritorio. La caja Arta la rearmó Antonio (yo hice el cable de Juan y Antonio-maestro-lo transformó en caja Arta). . . . .con todo esto deberia andar pero mido woofer y tweeter y da lo mismo (subo graficas), da lo mismo Steps que Arta. DONDE ESTA EL PROBLEMA (mic electret panasonic con tension por usb que le copie a Antonio). Subo configuracion.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2016)

Y cual es el problema???
Las curvas estan perfectas.


----------



## polilapo (Nov 4, 2016)

Hola,gracias x la pronta respuesta.
Entonces no estoy entendiendo nada porque para mi la grafica de un tweeter Vifa DX25 es igual q la de un woofer de 12" e igual al del midrange 6",que no subi. Podrían explicarme someramente como las entiendo. Gracias


----------



## Kebra (Nov 17, 2016)

Estimadísimos, hallé en un recoveco inimaginable de un cajón este micrófono stereo que acompañaba a un walkman Aiwa tope de gama allá por los 90 (auto reverse play y rec, Dolby, etc). 

No hay identificación alguna salvo las letras FG en uno y FH en otro. Mi idea es comprobar si puedo utilizarlos para medir SPL y frecuencia. Alguien tiene conocimiento de estos mic o me mando a ciegas?


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 18, 2016)

A simple vista parecen capsulas electret ... tendrias que ver bien como polarizarlas y listo .
No suelen ser extremadamente malas ,  para medir respuesta y calcular los crossover te pueden servir .
Tendrias que compararlas con un microfono bueno .


----------



## Kebra (Nov 18, 2016)

AntonioAA dijo:


> A simple vista parecen capsulas electret ... tendrias que ver bien como polarizarlas y listo .
> No suelen ser extremadamente malas ,  para medir respuesta y calcular los crossover te pueden servir .
> Tendrias que compararlas con un microfono bueno .



Son electret, lo mas loco es que cuando los conecté a la pc me tomó ambos canales (aparentemente tiene entrada de mic stereo) aunque se escuchaba algo bajo, pero tiene un amplificador de mic la placa que sube en pasos de 10 dB (según dice el indicador).

El tema es que el circuito propuesto por ARTA indica entrada de Línea, no mic...

Por lo que pude ver en el espectrograma (Adobe Audition) de un archivo que grabé con este mic, llega hasta los 22KHz en forma bastante plana. Generando ruido rosa con el celular y apoyando casi em mic en un canal de auricular Sony de calidad media. Son buenos, pero no son como unos B&W.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 18, 2016)

Por eso te dije "Tendrias que ver bien como polarizarlos " ... ayudita: yo lo hice tomando los 5V de una entrada USB . De esa forma entras a Entrada de Linea como corresponde ( y necesitas UNO SOLO )


----------



## Kebra (Nov 18, 2016)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Por eso te dije "Tendrias que ver bien como polarizarlos " ... ayudita: yo lo hice tomando los 5V de una entrada USB . De esa forma entras a Entrada de Linea como corresponde ( y necesitas UNO SOLO )



Anoche leí tu mensaje sobre como lo habías hecho, pero estaba casi ciego del cansancio, y abandoné. Hoy lo voy a ver con la mente mas clara...  

¿Pusiste un capacitor para proteger el tweeter durante la medición o dejaste el amplificador a poco volumen?


----------



## Kebra (Nov 19, 2016)

Bien, he aquí la medición de mis baffles (los dos juntos) a 3 metros de distancia pero mas cerca de uno que del otro. Ruido rosa reproducido en el amplificador (no el generador del ARTA) y el micrófono conectado directamente a la entrada MIC de la pc. 









Aquí la respuesta de otros baffles medidos de igual manera. El micrófono aparentemente después de los 10 KHz ya no es muy útil que digamos...


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 19, 2016)

Te sugiero que leas un poco mas sobre como se suele medir ... Eso que mediste es cualquier cosa , a 3 m las reverberaciones llegan de todos lados .
Es llamativo que tengas tan pocos agudos por ejemplo . No creo que sea real aunque no conozca tus baffles



Puede ser que el mic no responda bien . 
El de un amigo hace el mismo problema .
Pero antes que nada fijate bien como se mide ....


----------



## Kebra (Nov 19, 2016)

Satélite Edifier medido a 1cm.








AntonioAA dijo:


> Te sugiero que leas un poco mas sobre como se suele medir ... Eso que mediste es cualquier cosa , a 3 m las reverberaciones llegan de todos lados .
> Es llamativo que tengas tan pocos agudos por ejemplo . No creo que sea real aunque no conozca tus baffles
> 
> 
> ...



Si ya sé que es una estupidez la medición que hice, estoy probando el MIC, no los baffles! Para ver si sirve o no. Estoy probando lo que tengo a mano.

Y por lo que veo... Muy bueno no es...



Baffle GB+Dalí medido a 20cm sobre el eje del tweeter.






Tweeter Dalí medido a 1 cm del domo.







Voy a conectar el MIC (previa construcción de fuente) a la entrada de línea a ver si mejora...


----------



## Kebra (Nov 19, 2016)

Bien... Confirmado que el mic no sirve...

Esta medición es de un auricular Sony que suena bien plano y se ve un pico terrible.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 19, 2016)

El auricular es particular porque suena sobre tu oido ...
Lo que mostraste antes no es tan irreal .
Aca tenes como polarizar electret:
http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/computer_microphone.php


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2016)

Todas las entradas MIC de las PC no sirven para esto por que al ser solo para voz vienen con una respuesta en fcia acotada... y bastante buena es la tuya para operar hasta los 10 kHz.
Polariza bien la capsula y hacele un pre (si fuera necesario) para mandarla a una entrada de linea.


----------



## Kebra (Nov 19, 2016)

Ahora recuerdo que tengo una consola Pyramid 4800 SFX que se quemó con un rayo hace como 20 años... Voy a ver si la puedo revivir (nunca intenté siquiera desarmarla... quizá le cambio el fuse y sale).

Voy a ver esos diagramas a ver que componentes tengo en casa...


----------



## polilapo (Nov 21, 2016)

Buenas noches,me meto en el tema solo porque me pasó lo mismo con un electret que Antonio me probó (en su compu) y medía muy similar al panasonic de él (de catálogo 20hz-2khz),renegué con la Pc y me pase a la notebook que solo tiene entrada de mic y salida de auric y pude medir (subo mediciones) woofer,mid y tweeter Vifa Dx 25tg09 y la medición llegaba a 1khz y se caia al fondo ja. Esto confirma lo que el Dr Z dijo,el problema es la notebook y no el mic,asi que,Kebra no deseches tus mic.
gracias

quise decir "la medicion llegaba a 10khz"


----------



## Kebra (Nov 23, 2016)

Bien, armé el circuito, conecté por LINE-IN pero después de 10 KHz , bye bye love...


Tweeter







Midbass


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola Kebra, yo no me preocuparía por la zona de +10Khz ya que esta zona rara vez lo idea es que sea plana, es muy subjetiva y depende "como suena" mucho de la sala y como esta nuestro oído.
 Si intenta medir algo que sepas fielmente su respuesta (un vifa xt25, algún monitor behringer, etc.) y fíjate como esta entre 200 y 10000hz. que es donde mas interesa la medición.

 Las mediciones que estas haciendo las veo bien, 

 pd: si te hace sentir mejor, mi mic (DBX con cápsula de 1/4") constrastado contra un brüel mide casi perfecto hasta 13-15khz, después la medición cae en picado.

 Saludos!


----------



## Kebra (Nov 23, 2016)

Ya estaba por revolear el mic... No tengo nada de eso como para testear el mic. No tengo algo cuya curva conozca como para comparar.


----------



## Kebra (Nov 24, 2016)

Bien, le puse un cable de micrófono BADAR que tenía juntando tierra al mic, y lo conecté directo a la placa de sonido en la entrada mic (es stereo) al canal derecho. La respuesta de frecuencia es la misma en LINE IN y en MIC IN (y no es descabellado ya que el mismo jack se puede configurar tanto como MIC o LINE IN. Con una ganancia algo menor a 20dB realicé las mediciones siguientes:


























Todas las mediciones fueron realizadas al baffle armado y ambos parlantes conectados.


----------



## Kebra (Nov 30, 2016)

Vean que gran montaje. Me han llamado desde AKG y SHURE para que les facilite los planos y les otorgue licencia.


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 30, 2016)

Buen dia Kebra, las mediciones de tu post 214 son bastante lógicas y es como te decía juanfilas, el común de las pc y laptops con placas integradas no superan los 8/10k. Fijate que para tener referencia con otras mediciones (sacando las de campo cercano) el común es tomar 1mts. entre bafle y mic. si es un 2 vias el mic ubicado en la linea de eje del tw. si es un 3 vias linea media entre tw. y mid. 
Me encanto tu adaptación del mic. tiempos atras usaba esos electret o los que eran cardioides y los adaptaba a cuerpos de microfonos rotos o fuera de uso. para usos personales eran barbaros. un abrazo sergio.


----------



## polilapo (Nov 30, 2016)

Buenas tardes. Kebra,tu plcada de audio (on board) que marca es?? Realtek HD audio????
Las mediciones que hice (subidas en el post 210) las hice con un mic de Pc de marca "reconocida" adaptado conectandolo en "mic. in" (subo fotos) y pasa lo mismo,en 10Khz se viene a pique la medicion (medí parlantes y dist bafles y con todos hace lo mismo),
PD habria que crear un nuevo tema como el de "bafles hechos en casa" pero que sea "mic hechos en casa". . . . .


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 30, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Vean que gran montaje. Me han llamado desde AKG y SHURE para que les facilite los planos y les otorgue licencia.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8DSWs03.jpg
> 
> ...




 mmm, ese "reborde" que quedo va a interferir en las mediciones, tiene que quedar un cilindro lo mas perfecto posible, sin cambios de diámetro bruscos.

 Fijate si lo podes modificar,


----------



## Kebra (Dic 2, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Kebra,tu plcada de audio (on board) que marca es?? Realtek HD audio????
> Las mediciones que hice (subidas en el post 210) las hice con un mic de Pc de marca "reconocida" adaptado conectandolo en "mic. in" (subo fotos) y pasa lo mismo,en 10Khz se viene a pique la medicion (medí parlantes y dist bafles y con todos hace lo mismo),
> PD habria que crear un nuevo tema como el de "bafles hechos en casa" pero que sea "mic hechos en casa". . . . .



Sí, es esa placa. El mic es de un walkman Aiwa made in Japan, un corbatero stereo.



juanfilas dijo:


> mmm, ese "reborde" que quedo va a interferir en las mediciones, tiene que quedar un cilindro lo mas perfecto posible, sin cambios de diámetro bruscos.
> 
> Fijate si lo podes modificar,



¿Te referís al ensamble cápsula-capuchón de ficha RCA? ¿O al ensamble "canuto de sifón descartable-RCA"? No me linchen... 

Si lo envuelvo en Fonac, ¿mejora o empeora?


----------



## aadf (Dic 3, 2016)

Buen dia gente,

Tengo la intencion de medir unas cajas y recien estoy en la etapa de calibracion. Hice sin problemas la calibracion de la salida y entradas de la placa de sonido, pero ahora no se como hacer la del microfono. En el manual dice:


```
2.3.3 Calibration of the Microphone
To calibrate the microphone you must have a sound calibrator. Then:
1. Connect the microphone preamplifier to the soundcard input (left or right).
2. Enter the preamplifier gain.
3. Attach the sound calibrator on the microphone.
4. Press the button 'Estimate mic sensitivity'.
5. If you are satisfied with a measurement, press the button 'Accept'.
Note: If you don't know the preamplifier gain, you can set some arbitrary gain value, but that value
must be used as a preamplifier gain in the 'Audio Devices Setup' dialog box.
```

Calibrador de sonido? Como hacen uds. esta parte??

Gracias,


----------



## jorger (Dic 3, 2016)

aadf dijo:


> Buen dia gente,
> 
> Tengo la intencion de medir unas cajas y recien estoy en la etapa de calibracion. Hice sin problemas la calibracion de la salida y entradas de la placa de sonido, pero ahora no se como hacer la del microfono. En el manual dice:
> 
> ...


La calibración del micrófono para estimar su sensibilidad no hace falta siempre y cuando no necesites medir SPL, y sólo te baste con medir en niveles relativos. Es el caso de muchos (me incluyo). Te lo puedes saltar.


----------



## aadf (Dic 4, 2016)

Buenas,

Creo haber logrado unos resultados iniciales. Les cuento, estoy usando la placa onboard de mi ASUS P5QL-EM, que es una Realtek ALC1200 8 canales. El primer adjunto muestra un test que indicaba como hacer en el manual del arta, con un loopback entre las salidas y entradas, aparentemente va bien.

El resto, estoy usando un ampli con TDA2050 que arme gracias a este foro, un micrófono viejo que tenia por ahí (sin marca, creo que me vino en un proyector super8 YELCO) y un pre para ese micrófono que arme hace mucho tiempo, circuito con 2xBC548).

Nivel de salida de audio lo deje en 50%, el de entradas al 80%. El volumen del ampli lo regule para tener 2.83vrms sobre los bafles a medir. Medi a 60cm, un poco por sobre el nivel del parlante medio.

Los bafles son de 3 vías, y verán 2 mediciones, una con un divisor selenium que lo tengo desde que compre esos parlantes (ya como 20 años) y la otra medición con un divisor que hice cortado a 600-5000hz.

Ahora creo que me resta encontrar un mejor lugar para medir, ya que en las pruebas, hasta los 500hz vibraba algo diferente en la habitacion que estoy probando, jaja.

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## sergio rossi (Dic 5, 2016)

>Buenas tardes aadf, medístes las respuestas por separado de cada parlante con su divisor correspondiente, así podrás comparar como son las curvas individuales y ver a quien corresponden los valles que se ven en la general. por otro lado es importante tratar de medir al aire libre para evitar las resonancias propias del ambiente (dado a que no disponemos de una cámara de medición ) de esta forma es como mejor vemos la respuesta real del bafle, tambien elevado del piso.  por otro lado como calculaste el divisor, con algún programa? . en gral. por lo que veo la técnica de medición esta bien, lograste una curva si se puede llamar coherente lo que no significa que sea exacta. un salud a la espera de mas mediciones. sergio.


----------



## aadf (Dic 6, 2016)

sergio rossi dijo:


> >Buenas tardes aadf, medístes las respuestas por separado de cada parlante con su divisor correspondiente, así podrás comparar como son las curvas individuales y ver a quien corresponden los valles que se ven en la general. por otro lado es importante tratar de medir al aire libre para evitar las resonancias propias del ambiente (dado a que no disponemos de una cámara de medición ) de esta forma es como mejor vemos la respuesta real del bafle, tambien elevado del piso.  por otro lado como calculaste el divisor, con algún programa? . en gral. por lo que veo la técnica de medición esta bien, lograste una curva si se puede llamar coherente lo que no significa que sea exacta. un salud a la espera de mas mediciones. sergio.



Bueno, esta fue la primer etapa, como para ver que me funcionase todo y creo que lo hace. Ahora tengo que afinar un poco las mediciones, haciendo eso que decís de medir al aire libre y también veré si puedo mejorar el micrófono. Donde ahora tengo la compu (no es notebook) es una habitación chica y eso no ayuda.

Con respecto al divisor, esta calculado en formulas que encontré, pero esto me costo bastante ya que las "calculadoras" que andan dando vuelta por la web me tiran valores diferentes para los mismos datos ingresados. Ayer estuve midiendo los divisores (el original y el nuevo) colocando resistencias de 8ohm como carga y la verdad que esta muy cerca a lo que calcule y se nota al oido la diferencia que veo en las curvas. Cuando llegue a casa las subo.

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## sergio rossi (Dic 6, 2016)

fijate de bajarte el lspcad que a su ves tiene una opción mas sencilla en herramientas lspcap 5.0 si mal no recuerdo, este soft a mi me resulto fantástico. con las mediciones del arta en impulso sacas las tablas de valores para spl e impedancia. fijate primero bajate el soft y luego consulta que te doy una mano. un saludo sergio.


----------



## aadf (Dic 6, 2016)

Hola,

Resulta interesante esto de las mediciones. Acá, como comente antes, hice la medición como hicieron unos post atrás, es un divisor que arme (primera vez ), colocando una resistencia de 8ohm en cada salida y miediendo sobre ellas.

Que sera ese final extraño que tiene el Pasa bajos? 


PD: Menos el del Tw, los otros capacitores son temporales....


saludos,
Andres


----------



## sergio rossi (Dic 7, 2016)

buen día adrian, yo me refería a medir la respuesta de cada parlante con su divisor asociado por separado. así podes ver bien como esta cortando cada divisor por separado y que respuesta real tenes por parlante. poner una resistencia de 8 ohm cuando el medio y el tw. son normalmente de 4 y a su vez la impedancia del parlante varia con la frecuencia no te va a dar la realidad de tu trabajo. podes cargarlas todas en la misma ventana del arta con la funcion set as overlay y te queda el grafico para comparar con la respuesta de todo el conjunto. un saludo. sergio


----------



## polilapo (Ene 3, 2017)

Buenas noches. Volviendo al tema de los mic electret,buscando circuitos de polarizacion de mic (uso notebook que tiene polarizacion interna pero quiero usar la Pc en Pc-in porque hice mediciones al aire con la notebook y no me convencieron y pienso que es el mic). Vi la pagina de epanorama.net y obtuve un circuito basico y otro balanceado,cual me aconsejarian usar? Mi idea es usar un electret comun del que se vende en cualquier casa de electronica.
Gracias



Tambien encontre este circuito pero con un transistor lo que conformaria un pre de mic.
Cual deberia adoptar para hacer mediciones con Arta y Steps? principalmente de respuesta. Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 4, 2017)

"Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar" ... al balanceado lo que es balanceado ... 
Este es el cto. que uso yo ( y funciona ) ... con transistor puede ser interesante...
http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/computer_microphone.php

este es mas o menos lo mismo ..

http://www.instructables.com/id/Pre-amp-to-electret-mic/


----------



## polilapo (Ene 4, 2017)

Buen día,gracias por responder. El que copié del tuyo Antonio tenia dos capacitores en paralelo (22uf y 104) y se ve que copié cualquier cosa. Voy a rehacer el de HOBBY HOUR y el de transistor y pruebo ambos y después subo resultados. Gracias


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Feb 11, 2017)

Buenos dias.
Medi unos parlantes con ARTA, hace mucho que no lo usaba y no estoy seguro si la medicion esta bien. los siento muy agudos por eso estaba viendo la respuesta que tenian.
Use un microfono de PC comun (calibre midiendo con el tester) y la conexion es
PC->AMP->parlante
PC->Mic


----------



## jorger (Feb 11, 2017)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> Medi unos parlantes con ARTA, hace mucho que no lo usaba y no estoy seguro si la medicion esta bien. los siento muy agudos por eso estaba viendo la respuesta que tenian.
> Use un microfono de PC comun (calibre midiendo con el tester) y la conexion es
> PC->AMP->parlante
> PC->Mic


La medición no se ve mal, pero si, es un poco caótica (y eso que le metiste un smoothing muy duro). Suponiendo que el micrófono responda más o menos plano, lo único es que pasa es que la "falta" de contenido entre 150 y 400Hz (y que es el la parte "grave" del espectro de voces) en principio hace que subjetivamente te parezca que suenen muy agudos... le faltan medios.
Edit: qué altavoces son? parece un 2.1..


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Feb 11, 2017)

jorger dijo:


> La medición no se ve mal, pero si, es un poco caótica (y eso que le metiste un smoothing muy duro). Suponiendo que el micrófono responda más o menos plano, lo único es que pasa es que la "falta" de contenido entre 150 y 400Hz (y que es el la parte "grave" del espectro de voces) en principio hace que subjetivamente te parezca que suenen muy agudos... le faltan medios.
> Edit: qué altavoces son? parece un 2.1..



El microfono es el de la foto, lo use sin la espuma protectora y sin la tapita de plastico con agujeritos
Los parlantes son unos sencillos que arme con un crossover comercial
Voy a tener que medir y hacer el crossover entonces.






Edit: inverti la conexion del midrange, la tenia en contrafase antes

edit2: movi el parlante unos 50 cm a la derecha y un metro para adelante. le puse la compensacion de impedancia al woofer y me da esto

edit3: dejo la medicion que para mi es la mejor hasta el momento, todos los parlantes en fase.
todas las mediciones son a 1 metro de distancia


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Feb 12, 2017)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> El microfono es el de la foto, lo use sin la espuma protectora y sin la tapita de plastico con agujeritos
> Los parlantes son unos sencillos que arme con un crossover comercial
> Voy a tener que medir y hacer el crossover entonces.
> https://http2.mlstatic.com/microfon...co-D_NQ_NP_646211-MLU20522387886_122015-F.jpg
> ...



No me deja editar.
El pozo entre los 170 y 400hz vienen del woofer no pude mejorarlo, pero medi las torres que hice hace mucho tiempo y no tienen ese problema. y el pozo en los 3500hz aproximadamente no se bien si es el cruce entre el midrange y el tweeter.


----------



## polilapo (May 3, 2017)

Buenos dias a todos. Una consulta sobre la calibracion de la placa de audio. En el manual Arta dice "conectar la salida derecha a la entrada derecha" y para para el canal izq dice "repetir la operación" se entiende que es UN cable para el canal derecho y OTRO para el izq,pero cuando muestra imagen de la placa M-Transit con el cable de calibración el cable es uno solo.
 Mi pregunta es:son dos cables separados mono (uno izq y otro derecho) o se puede usar uno estéreo???? Gracias


----------



## jorger (May 5, 2017)

Es lo mismo, yo uso uno estéreo. En la prueba de cada canal se conecta sólo el canal correspondiente, y listo.


----------



## polilapo (May 5, 2017)

Bien,muchas gracias


----------

